# Nov 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in November.

Good luck


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

ahhh I'm picking up my drugs tomorrow to start down regulating on Friday...so this will be me!


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

My OTD is November 2nd. Good luck everyone


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

My otd is 4th November 😬 So nervous. Xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hi ladies 

My OTD is 6th Nov lots of baby dust


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi ladies. I'm due to to test on the 6th. How does everyone pass these 2 weeks? Trying to remain positive  
Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

It's the hardest 2 weeks ever the outcome is out of our hands! This is my 4th time hoping the pattern is following for me! Had a bfn then a bfp then a bfn! The days are so slow. X


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just seen this section on the forum. Guess this is me. My otd is 1st Nov. I'm 3dp5dt, god these days are dragging. My first cycle so not really sure what to expect, not feeling very pregnant (not that I know what that feeling is!) but keep thinking that hopefully that little embryo is behaving in there.

Lots of luck to everyone. 

xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

it is the hardest 2 weeks and I am in day 1 of day 14. Had a 5 day transfer with no blastos. Trying to stay really positive. Good luck ladies  xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I'm on 1dp5dt feel quite upbeat and optimistic. Don't feel any different no symptoms no pains nothing. I'm hoping it's just too early. How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi kokolee83.

Aw that's great, best way to be. I have been back to the Hosp today, thought I had ohss but they haven't confirmed. They have taken blood, so awaiting results. Had really bad pains in my abdomen and really bloates. Other than that feeling positive  xxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope your all coping ladies. I'm feeling tired but that's nothing unusual for me! A toddler and work long hours is enough to be permanently tired 😂  lol. 4 days gone and I just don't seem to have any symptoms. My last pregnancy they come the second week but so like af but stronger is all I found. I thought my last cycle would be positive but think I had a tummy bug which give me tummy cramps but the medication for fet didnt help the tummy bug to clear out! Once i stopped the medication I was poorly for few days then. Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi leb84. Yeah I don't have any symptons either just fuller breasts, that could be the medicine I guess? I am only 2 days after transfer though. Hope you're feeling okay and when your toddler is asleep you get pampered  xxx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hope you're felling better HEM13 

I'm having sharp twinges in my right side and above my pelvic bone. Could this be implantation or me expecting too much? Its not continously just every now and again I'm 1dp5dt too early? Over analysising?


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you kokolee83, feeling slightly better. I think it could be implantation, its about the right time isn't it? Good luck lovely xxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a few twinges and bleeding after my ET on sat proper freaked me out but think that's was early for implantation I rang clinic they said it's prob from the speculum. Had a rather traumatic transfer bladder was to full!! My boobs do feel pretty full but they are before af. I feel positive one minute then like crying the next. It's been a tough cycle this time with having a toddler and work. I'm enjoying the rest being off work. He's at nursery again tomorrow I do miss him not at home though. X


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hello ladies,

Can I ask...do ladies actually get pregnancy symptoms this early on? Is it not just hormones/general health etc settling down/changing after all the intense treatment?

This waiting game is not fun, so many ifs & buts. Kokolee83..well done for being so positive, one minute I am, next minute I'm not!

Hem13...did you get anything back from hospital. I had mild ohss after EC & was awful & that's just being mild. Pain, bloating...I measured my tummy & it was huge, I also lost 6lb coz felt so full & no appetite, which was good in a way because it meant I wasn't retaining fluid. Spent all week completely resting.  Hope your ok.

Hope everyone else is getting ok. 

xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi sez87, thanks for the message. They said my bloods are fine and just to keep taking painkillers and measuring my fluid intake and output. I will keep doing that and hopefully it will ease. Yeah they said I can go to work but I don't know what to do for the best, I think going will keep my mind off stuff. Its only day 2 of the 2ww. Longest 2 weeks ever!! When do you test sez87? How are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Please can I join?
I'm currently 2dp 5dt and am going crazy!!
Currently swinging between feeling positive one minute and convinced its all over the next. I had a difficult transfer and they had to put the embies back in the incubator before trying again and am worried that it may have damaged them. Then had a bumpy flight home and convinced they were bobbing around inside me with the turbulence and couldn't attach! Told you I am going crazy!

Am back at work and to be honest its probably the best place for me as at least it keeps me occupied during the day.

No symptoms at all at the moment. Except craziness!

x


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Polargirl1. How are you? Of course you can join!!

Try not to worry!! I'm pretty sure you will be okay!!  its hard isn't it this wait? I know what you mean, one minute all positive and the next really worried. 

How many embies did you have transferred? Were they blastos? Xxx


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hem13...if your bloated & sore then definitely rest up, I found some reliable research on ohss & it said rest really helps with the fluid dispersing & doing too much can aggravate it. See how you feel, I had EC last Monday & still a little tender but needed to get back to work as my mind was just in overdrive just sat at home. I test next Tuesday 6 days to go! 
So are you testing 14 days after ET? I was told 15 days from EC, we had ET on day 5 so really it is only 10 days from then. 

Hi polargirl1...you sound like me, well probably most of us...thoughts are irrational & all over the place! I'm sure they would've been fine on the plane, Iv read that in the uterus it's like a grain of rice in a jam sandwich, it's not going anywhere!

xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Polargirl I had a difficult transfer to even bled 7 hours after so it wasn't the smoothest transfer. This is my 4th 2ww it gets no easier! 

Sez I think different clinics test different days I looked back on my last fresh cycle and was made to wait 16 days but the 14th day was my birthday so did wonder if that was why. 

HEM13 hope your feeling better soon. 

Kokolee83 I'm the same not really had symptoms so far but have woke up with a dull  ache lower tummy. I'm feeling af might come but felt this way when I got a bfp before and a bfn!!! It's tough cus symptoms really are so similar. I am very tired but again this isn't unusual before af for me. 

Day 5 just over 1 week to go for me!! Feeling frustrated. Some ppl say you know when your pregnant I don't believe that though I never with son I didn't believe the test and took a further 6 just incase it was wrong! Lol. 

Hope your all ok. Xx


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning ladies

Thanks for the welcome Hem13, I had 2 blasts transferred and am now at 3dp.

leb84- sorry to hear you had a difficult transfer also. I bled after my first one (which was pretty horrific!). Hope it's settled down and you're feeling ok?

I still have no symptoms although I woke up a few times in the night feeling really sick but I'm taking booster shots so I guess that's what's causing it. Otherwise zilch.

Have a good Thursday xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi polargirl I only spotted a little bit jus freaked me out it's never happened before. I am getting odd feelings but not sure. I'm trying to keep busy so today my house is getting a very good clean! 😁 Xx


----------



## IvyC (May 20, 2016)

Hello ladies, I thought I'd join you on this long, long wait!! I'm not due to test until the 9th so quite a way behind most of you I think. 
*Polargirl1* what booster shots are you on?
Xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Good morning everyone. Hope you are all well ? Currently 8dp5dt. Having frequent bouts of heartburn at the mo so trying to drink more water to see if that helps. Wishing test date would hurry up!


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi IvyC
I'm on the HCG booster shots on 1dp, 3dp and 5dp. Not been on them before and not really sure what they're supposed to do but it's the same as the trigger shot but a lower dose 1500 each time instead of the usual 10,000 trigger.
It takes some time to come out of blood stream though so couldn't test early even if I wanted to!
How is everyone doing today??
Xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I'm 2 days in the wait and it's dragging. no symptoms just the  niggling pains which have stopped. I can't see me lasting to OTD


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey ladies. 
New to the forum.  But wanted to say hey. 
Had my first natural IUI treatment yesterday and have been sore ever since. I've also been feeling so sick today and urging a lot. Apparently it can be a reaction to the treatment?? Any ideas 

Am due to test on the 9th November.


----------



## IvyC (May 20, 2016)

Thanks *Polargirl* , I've heard the booster shots are to get your body to produce extra progesterone, are you using Cyclogest as well? 
Sorry to hear you're feeling awful today *Sweetcookie* I hope it passes asap, I've not had IUI so can't offer any advice I'm afraid.
I hope you aren't going too  today *Kokolee* when is your OTD? Xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks IvyC  
Because my AMH level is 6 they said to try a round or two without help then try with meds. Then if after 3 goes to move to IVF. From reading posts it sounds very confusing 
Any one else testing 9th November? Not sure I'll have any nails left by then. Lol


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi ladies.

Having this group is really helpful. Moral support. Not testing on the 9th, I'm testing on the 6th. No symptoms at all but trying to keep busy to keep my mind off thinking about it. I'm 3 days past a 5 day transfer ( 2 embryos no blastos though).

2 weeks has never dragged so much.... 

Xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm day 1 Hem13 I feel your pain.... I was wondering if this 2 weeks ever gets easier but I'm pretty sure it won't.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I'm pretty much feeling so bloated this afternoon! Almost like I feel the day before af every month. Sorry tmi also chronic wind im getting! 🙊 Lol. I'm trying to talk myself out of testing early to. Some ppl are testing 10 to 11 days after 5dt so I might test couple days early maybe. X


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Leb84 i was so bloated yesterday and day before. Its gone now! I drank quite a bit of water and feel good now. Yeah I read if you had 3dt you can test 11 days after and if you had 5dt you can test 9 days after. I think I am going to hold out for the full 2weeks.

Also sweetcookie87, without sounding mental I had a little chat to myself about staying positive and busy. And today has felt better. Hope you are okay xx

Sez I missed your message earlier, ah thanks for that. I spent all day yesterday resting and woke up this morning fine so maybe it wasn't ohss? Don't know what else it could have been? Yeah I thought it was 14 days after ec but my 2 embryos weren't as developed as they would have liked so maybe they are giving me extra days so my embryos develop?! Good luck huns xx


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi!  First ever post  . I m 1dp3dt , 3 embies all grade 4.... First cycle with nhs failed, didn't even get to transfer, luckily sister in law been thru it all but can't pester her all the time... Have had a couple of queasy waves today.... OTD 7th Nov


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi darlingmel, welcome   

How are you? I probably sound like an idiot buy what are grade 4? My clinic never told me any of this. Just said I had 2 embryos transferred and they were at day 3 and day 4 stage ?!!?!

Xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Trying to stay positive.  Think your right need to take a can of manup and try and move forward
I'm a nurse so think we make the worst patients haha 

Think it's cos it's our first go so am very eager. From what I understand so far of IUI if my test is negative in two weeks and I come on we start with ovulation tests again and then retry. But all seems a bit of a blur tbh


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Haha I like that!! Its easier said than done!! Yeah I'm the same first go, I'm so excited/scared/worried, every emotion.

Wishing you the the best of luck xxx


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi hem13....I m ok, just trying to rest which isn't me! My clinic grade the embryos between 1-4 , 4 being excellent ... I just have no idea what to expect, just trying to be positive and relax! I m 42 by the way...


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ah okay. Every clinic is different and mine didn't say that. Go you with grade 4!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hi ivyc my OTD is the 6th but in testing on the 4th if I last that long I'm only day 2 and I'm wanting to poas but I'm holding off.


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to ladies joining thread. Well I slept heavy last night my 2 year old apparently woke up I never heard him this is unusual for me! I have then had a nap this afternoon which isn't something I really do so hoping this extra tiredness is a good sign for me 😃 xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

How's everyone feeling?? Any symptoms?  

Afm nothing to report I'm 3dp5dt. I do have veiny boobies but I'm not sure If they're like it anyway or like it when I'm due on.   Ive had a few twinges but nothing to write home about plodding along hoping. 
Happy Friday ladies


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi kokolee83. Feeling good. How are you? I'm 4dp5dt. Nothing to report at all. Same just trying to remain positive. Have a nice day!! Xx


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi ladies

How is everyone today?

I'm also 4dp5dt today and absolutely nothing to report!! Really wish I had some sort of sign.
But at least it's Friday!
xx


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hey everyone

Snap...nothing to report!! I'm 6dp5dt, 4 days to go til test day. Quite a few of us around the same stage, hope it's a good month for us all 

xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sez87, really sorry if iv asked this. Did you have 1 blasto transferred? Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I felt a little queasy earlier after eating soup for dinner then realised it had been in the fridge 5 days! I then had 1 lot of diarrhoea few minutes after eating it. Fortunately non since but now I'm stessing cus diarrhoea isn't a good sign I often have looser bowels before af to. My FET I had diarrhoea for over a week but think it was a tummy bug cus the hubby and son was poorly to. X


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello all... Felt very queasy before lunchtime but has gone since eating.... I'm 2dp3dt but have a feeling it may be the new meds.... Just been told I don't need monitoring by clinic before OTD 7/11 which I guess is a good sign after my blood test today?  Hope you all have a great Friday


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Afternoon ladies...

Am now 2 days after treatment and it's still hurting on my left side. Hot flushes on and off. But other than than that nothing.... not sure how long these things take really. 

Hope your all staying strong, two weeks will drive me mad


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Hem13...sorry you may have asked, just had 1 blasto transferred, this cycle is nhs funded so they only allow 1 to be put back. 

sweetcookie87...I'm a nurse too & am an awful patient, its weird being on the receiving end, I like to know everything & analyse it, where do you work? 

How's everyone else? Iv got a little twingy pain centrally tonight but not thinking too much to it. 
Glad it's Friday, unfortunately can't crack open the prosecco!

xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sez I'm matron at a mental health and neuro unit in Roborough.  We really do make the worst patients. The nurse doing my IUI was her first ever attempt. I know we all gotta learn but I wish now that I wasn't her guinea pig. She said it was straight forward and wasn't hard to get in but am still getting pains think my body just hates being intruded by plastics.  
Had a speculum snap inside me once. Not much luck with things being inserted. No pun intended haha. 
I was watching her every move. And watching her infection control and felt at times I was desperate to say. Wrong bin women use the yellow one. That swabs been on me tuppence. Lol


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Oh no!!! Definitely don't want to be the guinea pig with this sort of thing, sometimes best if not told if someone's new! How on earth did the speculum snap?!?! My friend once sneezed & the speculum shot out


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol my other half was making  me laugh and I was clamping that baby in like nobody's business. 
Well I was having a smear one day and the nurse was clearly having trouble. Was a plastic speculum she said " it's not quote open far enough" wound it a bit more then crunch.  3 GPS congregating round my bottom half legs in the air. Light on. Disecting me like a frog. Now I only have metal lol


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Haha! You must have good pelvic floor 😂
My husband thinks he's abit of a joker & cracks jokes when he's nervous so I was trying to ignore him when we had our embryo transfer. He's just gone to fetch fish & chips so he does have his uses!


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Well I'm currently treating myself to a becks blue. Unsure if it's OK or not but figured as it's alcohol free one wouldn't hurt. Have been very windy and gurgley this evening... TMI I know but unusual for me. He I just used one of the abbreviations. Must be learning lol


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello guys x I hope you don't mind me joining in 
This is my 2nd cycle...due for EC on 1st November  I'm now currently feeling like a stuffed roast chicken ready to be put in the oven...follicles getting bigger...pushing at all my bits lol!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck mrsmurphy with EC. Is this your first time? 

I'm getting cramps this morning and sure af is on the way. I've hit the paracetamol it's pretty uncomfortable. I'm over half way through my 2ww now it's getting increasingly frustrating. 

Hope you ladies are all coping well? Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

2nd cycle Leb x I have a blastocyst transfer last time and there he is <--- my little 3 year old munchkin  x
But everything is a bit different this time  x

And don't worry about cramps x I thought AF was on her way all through my 2ww and I got my BFP  don't give up hope yet  x it may be implantation cramps where the little bobba is getting comfy in there  x fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrsmurphy I too have a little boy who's 2 and a half. I've had a failed fet since having him in Feb. This is my 4th ET so find it hard to feel positive with 2 failures. This cycle wasn't as good as my cycle with son but did get good blasts just not as many. It's last go for us we can't keep going through it it's emotionally draining and financially. My husband is set on this being our last go. I'd like to keep going until we get another baby really though. Even with my negative cycles it's pretty much felt the same so hard to feel positive. Having my boy does help getting through it more he keeps me level headed. Good luck with EC. X


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning ladies..

Think this 2 weeks will actually drive me cuckoo. Had the weirdest dreams this morning and woke being unable to look at my other half in the face lol


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Morning ladies 

Good luck MrsMurphy on EC. 
The 2ww is starting to take its toll I'm 4days in and getting really worried now I won't get my BFP. No symptoms just AF  pains last night. Can't sleep on a night that's with over thinking everything. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Kokolee83 I'm 3 days in. If you count that I had my treatment fairly early I could kinda say 3 and a half days haha....... wishing baby dust on us all xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning ladies. Hope you are all okay. Some advice needed please.... I am 5days past a 5day transfer (2 embies,no blastos) and when I have just been to the bathroom there was blood. My period isn't due for another week. Anyone any ideas? Could I have perhaps started my period early? Sorry for all the info! Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Leb x aww fingers crossed you get your BFP this time x we had none to freeze last time we had 9 eggs and I think 7 fertilised x we had 1 3bb blastie and 3 3cc blasties but they could be frozen as they would have survived the thaw  so we had a miracle Icsi cycle and now have Michael x I would like some frosties this time of i can x it's just a waiting process I think x you can't take anything for granted because even though you have 12 follicles u may only end up with 1 or none fertilising x I really wish you the best of luck with the one big kisses and fingers and toes crossed for u x and I will say a little prayer for u too tonight  xx

Koko- don't pay too much to symptoms (I know harder than it seems) but I could have sworn I wasn't pregnant last time as I didn't feel any different and I was  I think the only thing I had was a sharp pain on my one side like AF pain and I got my BFP although I was thinking it was my period coming! Xx good luck my lovely xx


Hem- the bleeding could be an implantation bleed...although I'm not sure as I didn't have a bleed in my 2ww but everybody's body is different...try not to stress to much did your clinic tell you it pre warn that you could have bleeding? As this could be perfectly normal xx fingers crossed you get your BFP xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi mrsmurphy!!

Thanks for replying. My clinic didn't say anything. I don't know whether its worth ringing them? Or just waiting it out? Xxxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

It could be implantation bleeding hem  was it a lot of blood? Fresh? Or just little spots? Like pinkish? 

Wait it it and see is the best advice I can give to u hunny x if you feel like ringing the clinic to put your mind at ease then do it  xXx  fingers crossed for u x I know it's easier said than done but try not to read anything into it too much as it will only stress you and that little egg in there x


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Its fresh and pink/red. Much more than spotting. Thank you, its hard work isn't it all this? Haha xxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah you got your little man then we had 3 frozen only 2 survived the thaw and then the 2 didn't stick. We had 2 put back when I got pregnant with Jacob. We ain't frozen this time there was only 1 to freeze we didn't see the point and decided if the fresh didn't stick why would the frozen they picked the 2 best out of the 4 we got. Well less than a week to test day can't wait to get it out the way to know what our future holds then. Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi ladies! Can I join please?

We just did FET yesterday and I have a (good) problem and was wondering how others handle it.

I was told not to lift my 15kg toddler at least in the first few weeks. It's impossible!!! I am trying not to but I have to change her/lift her into stroller/console her. 

How big a deal is the non-lifting rule you think?

I guess I needed something to focus my worry on and this is it!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi kitKat my toddler is 2 and a half I've managed to avoid lifting him and he's pretty light for his age 13kg I think. How old is your toddler? It's not easy I know. I'm guessing your toddlers is a little younger. Just try your best to avoid as much as poss. X


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

It's is hard hem x especially the waiting but try stay positive  me and my hubby already have Michael and that's what I've done..I said to myself at the start if it doesn't happen it don't happen...I'm positive but not in a position for disappointment (apart from the cost of it all) lol x keeping my fingers and toes crossed for u x 

And yes Leb I hate the 2ww with a passion...the only bit I like is the follicles growing and the injections believe it all not...anything after EC is torture and waiting games xx fingers and toes crossed it's a sticky one xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Leb84 - she is 2.5 as well but in a mommy phase..,,

Let's hope the human body is as resilient as they say. In the Olsen days I would be toiling in the fields


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok and the time isn't going to slowly! 

Currently 10dp5dt. OTD in 4 days time! 

Good luck all.


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Are you all really holding out till test day? We did a single blast transfer yesterday (Friday) and I feel like next Friday is a fair first test day, no?


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Well today's gone fast went to my nephews 3rd birthday party. my husband did all the lifting my boy on the toilet so was fine but my sister asked me to take my niece who is rather bonny to the toilet! I got out of it because I was in an awkward place with lots of animals in my way! There had an animals brought in for  kids to see. I held a very big spider 😰 Feeling very brave I hate the things! Lol. 6 more sleeps now! I actually felt queasy today so hoping it's not the medication causing it. I had cramps to so praying these little things are good signs. Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey... new to this thread!!
I have a four month old with iui, second attempt. 
Currently in tww from iui... test date on 8th Nov.. symptom spotting and going more crazy by the day!!!! 
Look forward to following your journeys x


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey lisalou  welcome to the thread your test day is one day before mine. Are you medicated on your IUI this is my first IUI. Did you experience pain after it? And was the second attempt less painful?


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Morning ladies 

How's everyone feeling? I'm 5dp5dt and going insane cried all morning. feeling like AF is on her way and all my positivity has gone. The waits killing me. All the DH has saI'd this morning is don't cry stop worrying it will be ok easier said. Anyone thinking of testing early?  My OTD is the  6th a week away but I'm definitely testing Friday if not before. 
Hope everyone else is feeling good and having a nice weekend.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning kokolee. I'm been quite.emotional too. My partners a woman so we're both emotional. Not testing till 9th so we're both trying to stay strong and positive. Try to hold out for as long as you can. We've made sure that we don't even have a test here so we can't be tempted. May be worth a try. X


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning everybody 

Just an update on me...well egg collection is now delayed for 2 days  and they found another 4 follicles today at my scan (my quite 20mms yet so bit more cooking) I feel very happy tho  although I am now like a Christmas turkey! Couldn't sleep last night as was a bit uncomfy  but roll on Thursday  x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies see you've all got lots of emotions going on big hugs to you all. This morning I've had to ring the out of hours number at the clinic. I've had diarrhoea again and felt pretty poorly. I felt the same after my FET kept getting diarrhoea loads. I thought it was because I had a tummy bug cus my son and hubby had upset tummy to but mine carried on. I think I just presumed I got it much worse. I first of all spoke to a pharmasict who advised to call clinic incase I'm not absorbing the medication. The nurse I spoke to was very good and asked me lots of questions. She says mostly ppl get constipated from it but can go the opposite way. She thinks it is the medication causing it but I'm to continue it they will call me back tomorrow to see how I am and see if they want to change the progesterone support. I got very upset but I've been reassured I will be getting enough of the medication absorbed as taking it vaginally. X


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick message, lots going on in this forum already & it's not even November yet!

Hope your doing ok leb84, you don't need the extra worry in this 2ww!

Good luck mrsmurphy for EC, lovely that they found some more follicles!

I'm now 8dp5dt & its only 2 days til I test, so desperate for the day to come but at the same time don't want it to come. Was tempted to test today but reasoned with myself it's not going to help or achieve anything, just cause doubt. I can't find anything reliable on the internet about the earliest time  to test to get a true result so for now I will hold out, just 2 days!! One is you don't count the actually test day!!!

Hope everyone else is ok, my dh is doing some building work on our house & is getting all stressy which is making me all stressy so Iv come in & put on my comfies & going to browse the internet shops  

xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

My upset tummy certainly calmed down. I'm just taking it easy drinking lots to keep hydrated. I hope it doesn't affect the results is my worry. Not long now sez. Xx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all,
I was debating with myself whether to join this thread as I always feel like I'm tempting fate, but I need the support to stop myself from going crazy so... here I am! I'm 3dp5dt.

My signature tells my story.  I've only been pregnant once with a very happy result.  I had implantation bleeding/spotting from 5dp6dt and tested positive on the evening of 8dp6dt!

I'm at a different clinic for this one and my drug protocol is different so I need to talk myself down if I don't have the same symptoms as last time.  Like polargirl, I'm on pregnyl until day 5 so testing early won't help me but I am considering testing out the pregnyl to see what happens.

Hem13, how is your spotting going? I hope it's not AF, but I remember panicking about the same thing too.  If it's this early, it's unlikely to be your period. People have different levels of implantation bleeding so I'll keep my fingers crossed that its a good sign for you.

Leb4 and KitKat, I have an almost 3 year old who weighs 13.5kg.  I wasn't told to avoid any lifting on any of my transfers.  I guess it depends on the clinic.  Anyway, I didn't lift him until about 20 hours after transfer so hopefully all will be ok.

I'm keeping myself mainly distracted by a busy weekend, my son and the thought that I might not have a job after Monday as we have a big restructure announcement.  The last isn't a pleasant thing to be distracted by and I'm not too stressed (yet) but it is keeping my mind occupied - a small thing to be grateful for.

You know, the thing that drives me the most crazy at this point is the not knowing whether my blasto is in there doing what it should do or if it hasn't survived and I'm driving myself nuts with injections and pills and pessaries for no reason.  

Anyway, wishing you all luck and I hope our baby dreams come true.
Xxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi juju welcome to the thread. It's frustrating but as you know so worth it. I'm driving myself nuts with the fact nothing seems the same as when I got pregnant with my son! This upset tummy is driving me mad I can't help but think it's not a good sign surely! Especially when the clinic have on the paperwork with the pregnancy test that constipation is a good sign! I don't want to test early incase it's bad! My husband says wait for the day to. Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Juju- thanks for the reassurance! I know intellectually that there is little we can do actually influences the outcome at this point.

Leb - hope you are feeling better 

Last time I reacted differently to the drugs too (huuuuuge boobs already). I think I tested 6dp3dt and it was a bfn, then spotting 9dp3dt and BFP 2 days later. I might still repeat the mistake and test 7dp5dt because hubby will travel for 2 weeks after that.


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Juju, welcome 

How are you? Iv been doing the same, I planned a really busy weekend and times gone fast so that is good. 

Its been more than spotting, fresh blood for the past 2 days, my period is due next Saturday. Unsure if implantation bleed is as heavy as this? Still keeping my fingers crossed. I started to google and to be honest you seem to find what you want to hear, people have had heavy bleeding and still got a positive.  

How is everyone doing? I hope time isn't going to slowly for you all. Xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Morning ladies 

Welcome juju 

I'm feeling OK again today had a few positive signs. My oh had a Chinese last night the smell of the prawns made me nearly sick. my sense of smell has definitely heightened. Lost my appetite which is a big thing for me takes a lot haha. I have a dry mouth even when I've been drinking loads. I also have really veigny boobies. so I'm hoping these are all good signs. I'm 6dp5dt otd is Sunday but I'm testing Friday. 

How's everyone else today? 

Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi kokolee! These are all good signs, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  

As for me, still bleeding, but will just have to wait and see.

Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, so the rollercoaster is officially on. I was just saying to DH how level headed I feel this time around when 5 minutes later I considered skinning the cat, yelled at my toddler, then of course almost burst into tears because I am such an awful person and finally worried how my tension and anger would negatively affect my little embryo. Then I got to the office to get an email from my best friend telling me she just got pregnant with #2 and I am so so happy for her, but that just made me realize how badly I too want to be on that team. Only 3 days post transfer...


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey people me too in 2ww. Beta is on Nov 9th. And I'm flooded with flue since morning and milt abdominal cramps. Can I associate with implantatdon.


----------



## Artemiss (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello. 
This is my first time posting here or on any sort of forum. 
I saw this thread when it was bare, just one entry, didn't know what to write. Now I've registered and think I'm getting the gist. 

I am now 8dp2dt, and have my test date (OTD?) on the 6th Nov. 
This is my 1st cycle. Never pregnant before. 
I responded poorly to the stimulation drugs, and only grew 1 follicle. They gave me option to cancel and pay for the drugs on a 2nd cycle, but they said no guarantee of better response next time. 
Fortunately, the 1 follicle contained 1 egg, which fertilised into a grade 3 embryo. 

After that roller coaster, this tww is sending me a bit loopy. 
No implantation bleeding...but then I've read applies to 1/3 of pregnancies. 
Don't think I've had any early pregnancy symptoms....confused if I'm imagining / feeling cramps. 
Keep checking my breasts - have they got bigger? Are my nipples darker? Are the veins showing more?.....maybe a bit...but not significantly...
Think I've noticed increased discharge, but how can I distinguish this from all the pessary gunk. 
Weeing very frequently, but then I'm drinking lots. 
Feeling a bit nauseous today, but maybe it's just nerves. 
So difficult to remain calm. 
Trying to reassure myself that you can still be pregnant with no symptoms....or so they say...

Had been so determined to wait until test day, but just read leaflet on test in cupboard which says can pick up from 7-10 days post conception (day 10 now). 

Lots of luck and best wishes to everyone else xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi KitKat. Are you okay? Hope so. I know you are happy for your friend but it isn't always easy hearing someone else is pregnant when you are trying so hard. Xxx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Arte - you are super patient for not testing! Good for you. I think you could probably test now and get a semi-reliable result but then if you have the willpower probably better to wait. 

HEM - thanks for asking. Yes, all well, was just one of those mornings. Now sitting at work making slow progress on that front and all feels better


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

KitKat, hugs to you. I know how it feels but keep hope that you may be on maternity leave together and won't that be amazing? X

Hem13, is it bleeding or spotting? Did you check in with your clinic? I'm sure it's just implantation bleeding.  Keep the faith!

Afm, I started getting mild cramps/tugging under the top of my pubic bone this afternoon.  I'm day 4 so it's about the right time for implantation.  I also feel hungry despite having a decent lunch!  And I'm pleased to say I still have a job so I don't have to worry about further stress in my life right now.  Must not over analyse symptoms and keep myself sane.  I've got 10 days until my blood test!

Welcome Artemiss!  Good luck on your 2ww.  You're in the right place to share your insanity!  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Juju, glad you still have your job!!  you really don't need that stress on top of the 2ww.

Its bleeding, can you bleed properly with implantation? I think for the grade of embryo I should have started implanting on Saturday when the bleeding started. I don't really know how I feel about it because surely I can't get a positive with the bleeding? I called the clinic and they said sorry we don't know, maybe take your cyclogest rectally!! 

So its a waiting game I'm 7days past et! 

I know what you mean you anaylse any symptom don't you. Keep your self busy and the 10 days will hopefully go quite quickly for you. Easier said than done. 

Hi to all you lovely ladies and hope you are all doing okay!! Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

HEM - sorry, I had missed your bleeding issue. I think the only thing you can do is up the progesterone or even supplement with shots?


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey KitKat. No worries  I thought the clinic would have said that. I wonder if its my period? No idea what's going on


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies are you all waiting for otd? I know some clinics get you to test earlier than 2 weeks if it's a blastocyst transfer. I did my trigger shot the 15th oct had transfer done the 22nd oct do you think it's to early to test? i used pregnyl 1000 iu for my trigger shot surely it's out of my system now. I'm going crazy here ladies 😬


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm unsure theoretically I'd be 14 days on Wednesday from the eggs being fertilised. Which I have read some clinics allow you to test on. I think for me with all these bleeding I will just wait until Sunday.  Its hard to say because if you got a negative that would make you really down but it may not be a correct result? But the wait is so hard? Xxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

HEM13, I'm sure you've consulted Dr Google and seen lots of different posts and stories about implantation bleeding.  For some it's a light period, for others it's spotting or just pinky discharge.  Everyone is different.

Mine was like the spotting I get before a period.  Started off pinkish but then more red and there every time I wiped. I seem to remember it lasted 4-6 days and started after implantation would have taken place - I was 5dp6dt.  Who knows how long it takes for implantation bleeding to trickle down?

I really hope it's implantation bleeding for you.  When are you planning to test?

I had about 4 hours of mild cramping and lower back ache this afternoon.  I only ever get this at AF, so I'm cautiously optimistic that this is a good sign.  Do I dare allow myself to hope?

Hugs to everyone
Xxx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hi leb I'm 6dp5dt and going to test Thursday ill be 9do its when my period should be due. My otd is Sunday. I tested my trigger shot out so I knew it was gone.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya guys x hope all is okay happy Halloween to everybody x
Currently sitting here eating popcorn x good luck for testing day to everybody waiting to test

I'm nearly EC now on Thursday  I have some weird rumbles on my belly like my bowel is going to explode
Has anybody experienced this on menopur? I don't remember from last time as it was 4 years ago x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrsmurphy my bowels have been all over this cycle! I literally have had diarrhoea one minute then constipation the next. It's driving me insane I'm trying to stop myself testing early. Im 9dp5dt! 

How many days have others been told to test after ET? X


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey ladies. Probably a stupid question but is my test day 2 weeks from the day of insemination or the day after ? 

Hope your all well ladies. Am either 6 days now or 7 lol


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Leb x thought it was just me x lol my son had it and thought I caught it off him but I've been the same as u constipated then diarrhoea  x

And cookie from last time what I remember I was told 2 weeks after egg transfer...in my 2ww I did a pregnancy test 1 week and 6 days after egg transfer and still came up negative...did one on exactly 2 weeks after ET and got a positive x but everybody is different xx


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

1st of the month & first bfp! In abit of a daze today now.

Lots of luck to everyone else on this forum & hope it continues to get lots of positives. 

xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations. Sez! 

My test date is tomorrow where I'll be 14dp5dt! Dragged so much! 

Good luck all. X


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Congratulations sez87! Let's hope it's the start of many positives!

Sweet cookie, I was thinking the same! We are around the same day!! Have you had any symptoms yet?? (I've sent you a private message in response to your first message) 

Mrs Murphy- I've had the same can't tell if the camps are bowel or gyno! Bloody medication!! 

I'm so tempted to test on day 10 but it's my b day so if it's negative it will ruin my day!!! 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations sez xxxx 😘❤ Aww so happy for u xx

Lol Lisa it feels like my bowels are full of gas bubbles haha!! I can actually hear it it's so loud LOL! X


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Cograts sez my beta is on 9th. Going crazy


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey juju74, I will probably test Saturday, my OTD is Sunday. I want to test tomorrow but its a bit early. I think you should allow yourself to hope, we all have to be positive. Good luck 

Sez87, congratulations!! 

Evil Princess, good luck! Only 1 day to go xx


----------



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I'm 7dp5dt and looks like i'm out. I started having really bad period pains over the weekend (just at night!) and yday morning, i started to bleed and since then, it's gotten progressively worse and resembles a "normal period" for me. Called hospital and they'd like me to continue with progesterone but what they don't get is that i'm suffering terribly with my migraines (i suffer so badly from hormonal migraines and i can't take my normal medication, only paracetamol) + period pain & can't take that medication either!!! So, i continue to paracetamol and continue in pain.

Hope you all get your BFP's!

Betty xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Betty, don't give up hope yep. I started bleeding on day after et and I am still bleeding now on day 8. And its not spotting. Its much more. But I have read lots that it can happe . when are you due your normal period? Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry I meant I started bleeding on day 5 x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been in this forum before, my test day is tomorrow. I'm so scared to test as don't want to burst my bubble.

Has anyone had any symptoms? 

xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Gemma, welcome  none at all. My test day is Sunday and iv bled lots for the past 4 days. So not sure what that means. Have you had any symptoms?

Good luck for tomorrow huns xxxx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey Betty keep your fingers crossed I too bled in my icsi pregnancy 2014 but still got a bfp and my son is now 20 old.keep your fingers crossed. My all prayers are with you  when is your beta.
@princes all the baby dust to you. 
Good luck and baby dust to all the moms to be on this forum


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Hem13, I've had no bleeding, sometime I feel heavy done below then sometimes I don't. I have sore boobs!! Plus I've just nearly started crying at my desk at work, which isn't like me. I think that's down to being worried about tomorrow. xx


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling today??

Congratulations Sez!!! Great way to start November! 😀

Bettyville - I don't want to give you false hope but it's not unheard of for ladies to have what they think is their period but on test day discover a positive test so don't count yourself just yet xxx

I'm swinging wildly between optimism and pessimism at the moment. I have experienced some nausea but it was soon after transfer and has now settled so I assume it was related to the drugs (probably the extra booster shots). I had a load of jelly CM (sorry TMI!) yesterday but not sure what that's all about and not sure whether it's a good or bad thing. I'm now 8dp5dt, OTD is Monday but I'm going to do it Sunday as otherwise will never get through the day at work on Monday.

Hope everyone else is well?? xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Big hugs Gemma. Just try to be positive. Do you normally get sore boobs, if not, that's got to be good right. I think you need to plan a nice evening, go out for dinner and try to be as positive as you can. O ly 1 day to go. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Hem13,
Thanks - good luck to you too!
Well, i've just checked my calendar and my actual period was due yesterday (28 days!) and of course, it came bang on time!! However, can that happen? This is my first IVF cycle so i'm not sure if i would follow my usual cycle or from when i had ET! So prepared for bad news, my pains are getting worse too and the bleeding continues


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

thanks Hem, I do normally get sore boobs when due on so who knows. I let you know tomorrow xx


----------



## Bettyville (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Polargirl1,
Wishing you all the best for your test date and hope that you get your BFP!!!!
I'm not feeling hopeful at all


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm good just can't wait for test day to get it over with. I'm so tired and feel groggy from these pessaries. I really hope that it's all worth it otd 😐 3 days to go! X


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations Sez!  Really thrilled for you and a wonderful start to the November testing thread!

Good luck for testing tomorrow Evil Princess.

Keep faith ladies!
xxx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations sez. 8 days to go... hmmmfff.... feels forever away


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Congratulations sez fantastic news great start. 

I'm now 7dp5dt otd Sunday but I don't think I'll hold out so testing Thursday when my period should be due I'll be 9dp5dt then fingers crossed


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Kokolee we have the same otd!!!


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

are you testing early or holding out? Hem13


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

I wanted to test but think I am going to hold out. Feel a bit weird at the moment because of the bleeding. When are you going to test xx


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Awww thankyou to everyone for the messages   like I said I hope there are many more bfp to come.

I'm absolutely drained tonight, brain is in overdrive! The clinic want me to test again in one week, I already knew this but feel like it's yet another milestone! 
Does anyone else know if they have to do a second test a week later? 

Good luck to everyone. I will keep my eye on the forum to see how everyone's getting on.

xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm so desperate to know now! Really can't wait. My hubby being on late shift is making it harder cud once the boys in bed it's just me. To much time to think and symptom spot. I do feel different though and hope it's not medication side effects. The side effects have affected me differently this time round. X

Sez I don't have to test again in a week what happens at my clinic is you get booked for early scan in 2 weeks from positive test. That's when they can see early heart beat. I guess now that's why I don't test until after you now. some clinics do blood tests to. X


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

The waiting game is torture, I found yesterday the worse.

If it's positive next week then we have a viability scan at 35 days, so today is day 15 so in 20 days time. 

xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's even worse than my wait cus now you've took one test you've got to get past another test!! I'd be in the toilet knicker checking for signs incase I bled!! Having said that I think you do worry regardless that you will loose baby I did my entire pregnancy with my boy. X


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Hem13 I'm testing Thursday then my otd Sunday as well. You have more strength than me holding out


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Good luck koko! Keep me posted x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Now day 8 post iui... have a sore/dry throat... is this a good sign Or just a cold coming and my body being a ***** and winding me up! Lol x


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Morning ladies...

So I did a test at 4am, couldn't hold my wee in any longer. It's BFP, I'm in shock. Couldn't believe it's finally happened.

I'm wishing you ladies all the same luck 

Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Massive congratulation Gemma lovely to see another bfp. Xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow congrats gemma have a happy pregnancy journey
Lots of baby dust to all other lovely ladies on the forum
Hey princes did you get your results.


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Gemma! X

I tested 20 minutes ago, after holding out for 2 weeks! Pleased to report I got a BFP also. Can't quite believe it! 

Good luck everyone. X


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations Gemma and Evil Princess!! Gives me hope!  I am 6dp5dt and have no symptoms and starting to go a bit mad!  I pray for healthy pregnancies for both of you!
-M


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Congratulations Gemma and evilprincess this a positive start woohoo.

I'm 8dp5dt I'm testing tomorrow. Got a few pains in my lower abdomen. I have a heightened sense of smell with some smells making me feel sick. My boobies are veiny. They're the only symptoms if they are symptoms I have. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

congrats to you Evil Princess!!! xxx


----------



## sez87 (May 26, 2016)

Massive congratulations to Gemma & Evil Princess 😍😍😍

This is a good month so far 😊 

xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Many congrats to you princes. Feeling really good to know about all the bfpees.
I'm currently 6dp3dt. My veins were obvious 4dp3dt and even more 5dp3dt means yesterday. I've been having twings and periods like pain as well which was more intense last night but I'm absolutely OK today. Does that mean anything good. I don't know what's going on. This wait is killing me.


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Such great news all around!

Also I am impressed everyone is holding out so long! I am only 5dp5dt and I am pretty certain I won't hold out past Saturday when I will be 8dp5dp.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow!  Congratulations Gemma and Evil Princess! Such fabulous news!  Wishing you both healthy and happy pregnancies!

I'm 6dp5dt today and having some lightheaded/dizzy sensations this morning.  Of course, that could be a side effect of the progesterone I'd just taken.  But dizziness seems to be a listed side effect of any drug!  

I had my last pregnyl shot last night.  It was 1500 iu.  I'm going to test on Sunday (10dp5dt) to see if it's out and then every second day until my blood test a week tomorrow.  I got a bfp at 8dp6dt last time, but I know the pregnyl could mess with things so the blood test will be the definitive answer.

Hope the rest of the 2ww crew are hanging in there.  Hem, are you still bleeding?  How heavy is it?  I hope you're keeping sane.

Hugs to all
xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats Gemma and Evil Princess, really pleased for you both.

Yeah still bleeding, its like a period  first day today that I've felt tearful about it. I was fine until about 5 minutes ago. I have read it can be a chemical pregnancy which is such an awful term. Ah well I'll wait until Sunday to see.

How are you? Keep me posted when you test on Sunday juju  fi gets crossed.

Hope everybody else is doing okay xxx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hem how many embryos did you transfer


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi ssp1. 2 embryos on day 5. But neither were at blasto stage 

Hate feeling negative!!


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there, 

Looking for abit of advice. I am on day 13 post frozen embryo transfer medicated cycle where 1 5 day blasto was transferred. Test day is tomorrow but yesterday and today I have had some cramps and a little bit of very light browny/beige blood only when I wipe (sorry TMI)  Has any one had this so close to OTD? Is it all over for me again this time. Last time I had the same but 8dpt and was BFN.  Ahhh help going out of my mind!


----------



## Artemiss (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the BFPers!!

I'm 10dp2dt, and I gave in and did a test this morning....not even a feint 2nd line. Test sensitive to 20ml HCG says can pick up from 7-10 days post conception. My OTD is sunday 6th. 
Think I got so stressed about different things the last few days, I've affected the outcome, cos I was sure I felt some implantation feelings at the right time. 

I'm sure it's game over for me,  but has anyone got any miracle stories / experience of a BFP following a BFN on this sort of timescale? Xxx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Artemiss - I have no advice for you just a hug. I hope you just tested too early. I had gotten a BFN on an early test last time around and ended up with a BFP I think 11dp3dt.

IVFfirsttimer - yes! So like I said above, I had gotten a BFN I think around day 7 or 8, then waited a few days, got some brown spotting and only a little bit and thought "ok, that's over" on day 10 and then BFP on day 11. I hope that is what will happen to you!


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi there 
Hope you don't mind if I join. I am currently 2dp5dt. This is my third cycle, with all of them I started to bleed before ODT. This time we had better quality and blastocyst so in general I was feeling more positive.  I wake up this morning with a sharp pain follow but period like cramps I was so scare to go to the toilet..... the cramps are really mild now and go and came... I know from previous experience is impossible to know if it's implantation or AF.... but is just so scary, now I freak out every time I go to the toilet... I tried to tell my self is to early for Af as I am only two days after transfer but I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar these soon. 
Thanks


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey all.
Hope we are all hanging on in there.

Thought I would hop on over here as had 3 x DD day 5 blasts transferred this afternoon (6th cycle). OTD is 13.11 but as a Sunday having bloods done on 14.11

Here's hoping this thread brings lots of BFP's.

X


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh hem be positive. My treatment which went positive had the lowest grade embryos they were 4 cell on day 3 and weren't growing since after day 2 but my only bfp was from that icsi and I had a very bloody pregnancy since 5dp3dt that time. And to all my Poas ladies I showed +be on poas after my beta I think that was 15dp3dt. I had my second beta that day my 1st beta was 13dp3dt and when I poas before going to do bloods it showed - ve. And beta came back +ve. So its just our luck I guess.


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ssp1, so do you think there could still be hope for me possibly x


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hem, there's definitely hope for you hang on in there.

Artemiss, I think you've just tested too early.  From your 2day transfer it would take another 3 days to reach blastocyst and then 1-4 days on from that for implantation.  Give it another 2 days and try again and do your best to keep distracted.

I feel exhausted today, even working from home.  I had a work issue that got me all emotional and couldn't hold back the tears after I got off the phone from my boss.  I remember something similar happening with my last bfp.  So that could be the silver lining from today, I hope.

Welcome bk2013 and Babyhope2.  Hope you keep sane during your 2ww.

Ivffirstimer89, hugs to you.  Do these seem like normal AF symptoms to you?  I can understand your fear but have no knowledge or experience of that to reassure you with.  Good luck for OTD tomorrow!

Hugs to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you girls for all the support. Felt like iv really needed it today. Hugs!!

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world!! Xxx


----------



## kmj88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Babyhope - we were on the March 2ww thread together! I got my BFP then and had a miscarriage later on while we were on holiday in US   I also cycled again in the summer (july) - chemical pregnancy. Today I am 1dp5dt with two frosties on board! Fingers crossed this is the right time for both of us!

Hello to everyone else - this 2ww is torture isn't it!! 

I will try and get up to speed with everyone's news but for now   for everyone!!

KJxx


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks KitKat here's hoping!! 

JuJu74 with Af I usually get really bad cramping then a full on bright red flow never just a small amount that is browny which is why I'm really confused. It's just feels different but then again it could be all the medication and it wouldn't be full on till I stop them. Will just had to wait and see tomorrow! Thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes of course hem unless you get the beta results there's always a hope. In my 10 years infertility journey I have seen unbelievable situations. So I myself only consider beta report never distract myself with symptoms even if its bleeding.


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Kmj88, so here we are again, I really hope this our one and we don't have to see each other in another thread   
I continue with mild cramps that came and go.... today is 3dp5dt and I am just trying to take one day at the time.... I wish the time will go faster but....
Luckily my parents and sister are coming to visit us this weekend so I will be busy
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Morning ladies 

I'm 9dp5dt caved and tested as my period should be due today and got BFP!!!! Took a couple of tests and all positive.
  

My otd is Sunday so going to test Sunday too with the clinics hpt. 

Good luck ladies I'll be sticking around to see how you all get on. xx


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Congratulations kokolee


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats Kokolee!  I don't blame you for testing early and you've been well rewarded!  Such fabulous news!

IVFfirstimer, have you tested today?  Got everything crossed for you.

Hugs to everyone
xxx


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tested this morning and it's a BFN again   absolutely gutted!! 

Congratulations to those with BFP's so happy for you all and Good luck to the rest still waiting to test.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry Ivffirstimer!  It's just awful, isn't it?  I hope your clinic is helpful and you can come up with a plan to move forward.

Big hugs to you
xxx


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Aww IVFfirstimer.....im so sorry to hear this news.

Stay strong sweetie

xx


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all

This is my 1st cycle of IVF and currently on 7dpt. 1 grade 3 embie transplanted last week!! Half way through the 2ww!!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone...just an update from me

Congratulations to everybody who has their BFPs

I've just came back from my egg collection and have 14 little eggs/embryos  just gotta wait for the call tommorow see how many will fertilise  x 

Wishing everybody a big good luck and lots of kisses to everyone xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats kokolee!!!!!

Mrsmurphy,go you  how you feeling? 
Welcome magic flying bubbles, how are doing? Not long to go for you! I hope the rest of the time goes fast.

Ivffirsttimer, I'm so so sorry. Big hugs!! 

Xxxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya hem xx feeling a little big in pain but it's manageable  
How's you doing? Xx 😘❤


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Mrsmurphy, make sure you get plenty of rest and the hubby looks after you. Yeah I'm good, still bleeding, a little bit less but not much. Feeling good otherwise. 10 days past now!! Let us know how youbget on tomorrow! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed you get lots of eggs fertilised!! Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you hem xx hubby has been amazing x when I came back from theatre he had walked 1/2 a mile to the shop and brought me some goodies sweeties and pop  

Aww fingers and toes crossed for u too xx big kisses and thank you for your support hunny xx 😘❤


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats to you ladies with the bfp's today 😃💗💙 

Sending hugs to any bfn's hope you find the strength to try again soon. 

Well last day before otd for me!!! Scared excited and emotional is the way I'm feeling! I've had no bleeding since the day of my ET so that's a good sign I guess. Im going between being constipated and diarrhoea still side effects to the pessaries I never had that with my pregnancy with son but did have bad an upset tummy during my FET so that's worrying me that it's gonna be a bfn! I guess onkybtime will tell just a few hours now really cus gonna test when my hubbys home late tonight from work. Will keep you all updated. Xx


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey leb84, good luck for tomorrow! Everything crossed!! Have you had any other symptoms? I'm testing Monday and so scared! Xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Good luck leb84 

Thank you everyone it's not sunk in just yet.


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

All the best leb84


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck for tommorow Leb xx

Did anybody experience nausea after egg collection? I'm now on Dr Google reading about ohss...all I can taste is this mornings breakfast repeating on me lol...more like acid reflux lol and sicky burps...don't have the feeling like I going to run to the bathroom and vomit tho x and I got no pain neither x


----------



## sarahndave21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like the after effects of sedation to me, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Sarah and Dave xx
Was a bit sort after and trying to wee haha LOL
But I've got a 3 year old making a mess and I can't stand mess so been up and cleaning haha...just this nausea business  x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Feel sick with nerves about testing my hubby will be home soon! I don't think a few hours will make a huge difference. We have 2 tests in so one when he gets home the other first thing in morning  to confirm results then we've done as clinic told us. Lol. X


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Our first round of IVF started well, 7 eggs collected, 5 fertilised but then it started to change! 4 didn't develop properly, possibly a compatibility issue between my eggs and hubbies sperm. 1 egg transferred on day 2 and graded as grade 3 (1 being excellent, 4 being poor).  Now 7dpt feeling tired, sore boobs and some food and drink taste strange. Trying not to think too much into it. Any stories or advice gratefully received please.
Thanks


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi - supporter here!  Just to say, try not to worry about embryo grading.  They are graded on looks alone (unless you have PGS testing done).  That grading doesn't necessarily correlate with the actual, 'internal' quality of the embryo.  My top graded embryos were initially transferred but both conceptions ended in miscarriage, whereas my less good-looking - but PGS-tested - embryo turned into my son.  Vxx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Omg omg I've tested BFP!!!! I will do the clinic test in morning but that line wasn't faint at all. Feeling so relieved and happy. Xx


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! Getting all kind of weird symptoms but trying not to read too much into it! Was disappointed that we only had one but .... I guess it only takes one!


----------



## Midwife1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 
I want to say a huge congrats to all the BFP and I'm so so sorry to the BFN it's always hard. I'm in the 2ww due to test on the 9th Nov...I'm 5dp 5dt of 2 fresh blasts 1aa 1Ab. This is my 4th cycle I've had 3 misc from previous cycles. I had to go to my GP on tues when I was 3dpt and he insisted on doing a pregnancy test...it was a faint positive but I didn't get excited as I knew it could be the trigger. I did another test today still very faint positive I'm assuming this could still be the trigger shot? I'm trying my hardest to stay positive but it's so hard I've been signed off work with stress and feel quite low as I'm doing this alone 4th time round. My relationship broke down oct 2015. I'm having period pains and I've got a horrible cough which I'm worried will put pressure on my uterus. 
This is the longest 2 weeks of my life 😖🙈


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats Leb!  That's fantastic news and I'm sure this morning's test will confirm.  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Midwife, it does seem early to get a BFP but you have two on board so if they both took, you would have stronger levels of hcg.  It must be 12 days since you had your trigger, so it seems highly unlikely it would still be detectable.  Hang on in there, you're doing fine and allow yourself to hope but stay busy.  You're brave doing this on your own but hopefully the reward will be worth the effort.  PS. I'm sure the cough won't harm you and cramping is normal too.  Stay positive!

Hugs to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Lebbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!! Congratulations xx I am so so so so happy for u  xxxxxxx
U did it hunny xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations leb that's great news!!!

So I promised I wouldn't do this but I did a hpt this morning, my otd is Sunday and it came up bfn. Will just wait now and test Sunday and see if its changed. 

Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

2 lovely dark lines to confirm I am pregnant omg I actually can't believe it! It's early days still but I feel so happy for our future now. Need to ring the clinic. So much going round on my head it doesn't feel at all. . 

I would like to wish any1 with negative results lots of  luck for the future don't give up. It's a journey every1s journey is different. It's not an easy journey at all. Sending up all hugs and love. 

Sorry to read that HEM13 it's still early so you had later implantation there could still be hope. X


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awww Leb I'm so happy for u xxx congrats again xx 

And hem...I actually took a pregnancy test nearly everyday in my 2ww and I was convinced I wasn't pregnant...I left it then for the last few days and waited until my OTD date and it was positive x like others have said it depends on the hcg and that needs to appear in ur urine for u to test positive x keep calm down stress x and I know it's easier said than done but try be patient and relax xx

Sorry should have mentioned this was on my last cycle hem x


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks leb.

Thanks mrsmurphy. I feel okay. I kinda knew it would be negative, it was a really cheap test too not even an early detector. Thanks for all the support xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Your welcome hem x and yeah don't use the £1 shop ones or the ones that cost 99p in the chemists x if your going to test on OTD buy a clear blue one I know they are expensive but that's what I used when I got my BFP x  I used the 99p ones all through my 2ww and it just kept making me upset...but in a positive way it was all my hormones kicking into gear because I was actually pregnant haha x

I remember crying and my hubby hugging me and I was blubbering "why can't it be us...why can't we be pregnant" and he was trying to console me but give me a nice way of a telling off and saying wait and see

And then when I tested he didn't believe me haha! Big hugs and kisses hem xx praying for u xxx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Yay congratulations leb excellent news 

So so sorry hem fingers crossed it change's for Sunday 

I've tested again and still a BFP it feels so surreal. 

Will test on OTD Sunday too.


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow ladies... So much going on... Congrats to all the BFPs and my feelings go out to all the others..... This 2ww is the wierdest time I have ever spent..... I ve got OTD Monday 7th..... 3 day 3 embies onboard 9 days ago (who knows what's going on in there) been feeling tired, headachy, nausea the first few days after ET, bit of a milky discharge a few days ago  but no other clues to lead me anywhere.... Bum sooooooo sore due to progesterone injections and can't help thinking all this will be for nothing.....should I 'feel' different....  I think this will be our only go at this but who knows how I will feel on Monday.... Good luck all round xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So I just had he call from the embroyologist 
I had 14....of the 14 9 were injectable and 5 fertilised normally x

I'm a little disappointed in some way because we had 5 last time and only ended up with 1 which was my son x
And none to freeze...let's hope these little ones can make it  x


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Mrsmurphy., try to stay positive, you only need one to work  big hugs xxxxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you hem xx I know  just a tad disappointed

I'm just wondering (if anybody knows) It's hard to explain but I'll give it a go

If I had 14 eggs and 9 fertilised 14 - 9 = 5 what is wrong with them 5? Are they classed as immature or didn't make it...the. 5 out of 9 fertilised so the other 4 what has happened to them? I'm trying to find something online to be explained...I know I shouldn't be worried and looking but I was just curious xx


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, we had 7 eggs collected of which; 5 fertilised normally, 1 fertilised abnormally, 1 immature and didn't fertilise at all.

Of those 5 embryos only 1 split normally. Apparently the remaining either didn't split correctly or  had more tha. one nucleus and therefore was not viable! 

We have had that 1 put back in so it's just a case of wait and see now!!
Hope this helps 
Xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Congrats to all bfpees. 
Hem and mrsmurphey keep your finger crossed and hem you remind of my pregnancy every time. I've been through same situation in my icsi jun/July 2014 my only bfp. So hang in there. As everyone is different sometimes nature takes a little longer to takes its course. May be nature wants to give you more pleasure by making you wait longer.


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ssp1, thank you for the support. It means a lot xxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hem, hugs to you.  Here's hoping you're just  testing too early and you'll get your bfp on Sunday.

Mrs Murphy, 14 eggs is great and 9 fertilised is a big achievement.  The drugs force the follicles to grow but not all of the eggs from the follices will be mature which is why they don't fertilise and can't be forced to.  My last cycle I had 11 eggs, but only 2 were mature where as 4 months prior I got 14 eggs and 10 fertilised.  It's a really good start for you so fingers crossed.  Will you get daily updates?  Are you aiming for a day 5 transfer?  Good luck to you.

Darlingmel, I know what you mean about being sore from the progesterone injections.  This morning's one is really tender.  And my stomach is bruised as I'm on clexane as well.  Good luck to you for Monday.  I'm 8dp5dt and due for a blood test on Thursday.

Hugs to everyone else
xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you everybody and thank u juju for explaining  we had 9 that fertilised but now have 5 as the other 4 didn't fertilise x
We had 7 fertilise last time and lost 3 and left with 4 xx we had a blastocyst transfer last time so I would be happy to have another one this time but I don't mind x all I want for Christmas is for it to work  x

I'm keeping positive...I was in theatre yesterday and the fertility nurse told me how many eggs I had (14) i had woken up by this stage more and she told another lady she only had 2 eggs retrieved  I really hope it works for her so I'm thinking myself lucky at the moment xx and yes they will update me daily  xx


----------



## Kokolee83 (May 20, 2016)

Mrs murphy I had 7 eggs and all went to fetilise only 3 fertilised and I had 1 5 day go back in and just got my bfp so stay positive.  I was so upset only 3 fertilised but I only needed the 1. Good luck xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you koko x
I had 9 eggs retrieved last time and 7 fertilised we had 4 blastocysts 3 of them were 3cc and 1 3bb and that's where my gorgeous Michael came along and completed us but we would like a baby brother or sister for him  xx

Thank u for everyone being so supportive xx congratulations on your BFP koko  x


----------



## Lilly Rose (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey Ladies, 

I did my unmedicated FET (2 embies 5db) on Monday so: 

Monday (day 0)- transfer day 1pm. Went home slept the whole afternoon. No cramps, nothing. 
Tuesday (1dpt) - no symptoms, In fact I felt great. 
Wednesday (2dpt) - tingling in my nibbles, just for 2 secs. Apart from that, nothing.
Thursday (3dpt) - a bit of a heavy belly and heavy low back. Mind you, I'm taking Krinon (vaginal progesterone) so I believe these are some side effects
Friday (4dpt) - same as yesterday. According to the charts today is implantation day but I feel nothing: no stretching, no pinching, nada. Boobs a bit heavy from the progesterone, that's all. 

I tested (I'm POAS addict  ) and it's negative, of course it's negative ... I know is early but I read online some gills test positive on day 4.

What symptoms did you have and how early did you get your positive?

Thanks


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Lilly and welcome 
I tested every day and all BFNs tested on OTD and got my BFP  (last cycle)
I didn't get any symptoms apart from the tingly boobs and crying to my hubby "why can't it be usssssss) blubber blubber blubber 

Good luck x relax,be patient and wait for OTD  x


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hope everyone is doing good!! 
I'm 10 days post iui and so worried I'm not pregnant as my boobs don't even hurt! X


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey Ladies,

I have been scouring these notice boards for months and figured I finally had to contribute…mainly because this 2WW is driving me mad!!! 

It’s so great and encouraging to read all the BFP’s…but heartbreaking to read about BFN’s….they weren’t lying when they said that IVF is a rollercoaster…shame there’s no candy-floss on offer at the clinics! 

I’m on my first IVF cycle…so old Dr Google is being well and truly abused!!  We’ve had a good run so far…16 eggs collected, all mature so clinic split them 50/50 between ICSI & IVF…by the end of fertilisation, 6 made it to 5 day blasto’s…5 of the 6 were graded 4AA’s…. we had one put back in on Monday 31st, 4 sent off for the big freeze….so we’re now 4DP5DT (I think that’s the lingo??)….iVe been home alone for most of the week so now paranoid that I might be over analysing  symptoms...but so far, had a pulling sensation everyday in my lower abdomen...sore/sensitive chests on day 2 & 3 and some CWM...it feels like these are all good signs but I'm convinced that because we've had a good run so far something is bound to go wrong now...this combined with the fact I've come to bed at 8ish on a Friday night in tears because all I wanted for dinner was a plain Mcds cheeseburger and husband came home with it...IT HAD RELISH ON IT...🙈🙈 I'm definitely going mental, I'm not sure anyone has ever cried so much about relish...roll on test day on Thursday...though not sure I'll last that long!! 
Sorry I've written an essay there...hopefully sharing my relish-gate meltdown will make someone else feel less like a mentalist! 🙈🙈😱😱

Good luck ladies!! Xx


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry in advance, this is a bit of a 'me' post.
I woke up bleeding this morning- both red and brown and like the start of my period. It was enough to fill one pad but then at lunchtime suddenly stopped but nothing since. I tested tonight and its showing a strong-ish second line. However this is not looking good with the bleeding is it

I'm 11dp5dt and also wonder whether the positive test is as a result of the Pregnyl which I took on 1dp, 3dp and 5dp.

OTD is Monday and I know there's nothing I can do but wait for Monday and test again but this is going to be a looooonnnnggggg weekend.

Hope everyone else is going ok??

xxxxxx


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey PolarGirl1...if your post is a bit of a 'me' post then I dread to think what my ramblings are...🙈🙈 from all the binge reading I've done of blogs (so highly scientific) I think it's super common to have bleeds...i think I even read it happens to 1/3 of people...coupled with the fact you've had a positive result on your HPTs I'm sure it'll all be alright...sending lots of positivity your way!


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Polargirl, hugs to you.  You're 16 days past conception so that should be a pretty good sign that you're pregnant. I understand your fears about the pregnyl and the bleeding.  Lots of people have even heavy bleeding in the first trimester and go on to have a healthy baby.  Do you remember bubbalove from the Gennet board?  She had lots of bleeds but her pregnancy is going well.  It's a good sign the bleeding stopped.

Have you got a blood test sorted for Monday?  I hope you can stay sane until then and that the bleeding doesn't come back.

Georgie, I can relate to your meltdown.  Hugs to you and hope you find a way to distract yourself.
Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

How is everyone this morning  
Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am getting the idiot of the day award: woke up early and could not resist a little test. I am 8dp5dt. After 1 minute it was only 1 line. Despondent I walked off and spent 20 minutes googling the statistics of getting a BFP after a bfn at this stage. Then I walked past the test to see a faint pink second line. Of course no telling if it's an evaporation line or not as I don't know when it popped up. Hubby confirmed that it was pink not gray but it was faint... So really I know nothing...


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awwww kit Kat x usually it's 120 seconds which is 2 minutes 
Depending on what test u used could be a BFP xx of recommend clear blue ones xx


----------



## sarahndave21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Over the last few years I took to buying clear blue ones that spell it out either way otherwise I would sit and convince myself I could see a line - good luck defo worth getting another xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So I just got the 2nd call from the embroyologist

So far I have
2- 5 cells
1 3 cell
2 2 cell

This is jibberish to me....any info girlies? Good or bad? X
Feeling happy tbh that they are still all going...as last time I think once fertilised we lost 2 along the way xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi mrsmurphy sounds ok to me. The different stages of cells are just they will all develop at different rates. Ours were all similar at this stage we had 4 which 3 were very good ones and the other was not so good. Hope every1 is well this weekend. Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank u Leb x and obviously u got ur BFP  so hoping it's a sticky one for me too xx

Have a lovely bonfire night everybody xxx 😘❤


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,  I just found this forum today and I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place/way.

My DH is a carrier of CF so we had to have ivf with icsi.  I got 14 eggs 10 of which were mature but the sperm was found to be abnormally shaped and they asked if we wanted to abandon and go again using donor as we wd still have nhs funding up to egg collection.  We asked them to try with what they got and we were happy to find 3 eggs fertilised the next day, by 31/10 (mon) one had not developed at the same rate and was apparently 'unsuitable' for freezing.

I had the other 2 3d embryos transferred on 31st October.  I felt quite positive at first thinking as there is nothing up with me apart from the fact i turned 40 during our ivf journy but other than my age why shouldn't it work  However by the following day I was fairly convinced it had all been a wast of time. I have been up and down since then but mostly feeling quietly confident that it may work out.

Today I have been feeling pretty low and tearful, quite hormonal really.  I had period type cramps for a couple of days but since egg collection I have had some horrendous  pains down there real stabbing pains on the left and dull achy-ness everywhere else too.  

I keep reading of these early signs but I haven't really had any for sure and I'm wondering if it's just AF on her way I'm usually short tempered with the dogs when I'm about to start and I fear we have failed in our only attempt to have a baby.  

Do you think that eggs fertilised with abnormal sperm would create a none viable pregnancy?  The embryos were graded at 2 -3.

Sorry for long ramble and thanks for any advice I'd ,love to hear of any similar situation success stories.

Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi bobbythedog sorry your feeling down. Af symptoms are in fact very similar to pregnancy ones. I've gone through 4 2 ww of which 2 were negative and 2were positive. Each one was very different but had similarities to how I felt. Sorry I can't give you advice on your fertility issue as mine is plain unexplained. Try not to give up hope and all the best to you. Xx


----------



## sarahndave21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bobbythehog does your husband have cf or is he just a carrier missing the vas? Reason I ask is that there's allot of medications that affect the sperm - some carriers have the chest traits of cf and need Ivs? Has he had any meds that might have effected his sperm? Pregnancy symptoms are so variable nausea was a massive one for me - along with crying at anything from Ribena adverts to crying because the post was late 😂 Lower back was in bits in the early stages and later stages.. Everyone's different only you know what's normal for you.. I've no idea about the shape and what effect it has, but here's hoping that it's all good, they wouldn't implant them if there wasn't a chance xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Bobby dog and welcome to the thread  big hugs and kisses

My hubby has a really low sperm count (2 million) and also has a problem with one of his vas deferens (whatever they are called) and we got pregnant with Icsi  so don't give up hope x

I agree with Sarah if they were a certain grade they wouldn't put you through something that they thought wouldn't work..last time I had 3 blastocysts and they wouldn't put them back due to their really low grade x

The symptoms you are having seem normal to me...I had some shooting pains up my nether regions and a few stomach niggles and also like Sarah said I could cry at anything x try relax I know it's hard but try keep positive  x this 2ww is the worse bit and I would say it's like torture x 

Sending u lots of love and I will say a little prayer for u tonight xx 😘❤


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Sarah, Mrs Murphy and leb84

Thank you for your help.  Hubby is just a carrier of cf we were told by the GP n the Hospital that his sperm count was low but then at the fertility clinic they said no you don't seem to understand there is NO sperm! So we were pretty shocked and I assume the Vas deferans are missing.  We had genetic counselling and they said in a carrier infertility is usually the only symptom.  He has no meds we thought the cf was the cause of the poor quality sperm but I'm not so sure now so I'm wondering what else it could be.  I read about a couple with the same problem but the extracted sperm was normal 😢

Wow I can't believe they wouldn't put blastocyst back I had no idea they would do that.  Fingers crossed then my little 6 cell embryos make it.  

I'm trying to stay positive it's definitely  torture though every little thing I'm on the Web looking if it could be a sign and I spent a fair bit of time checking out tests in the chemist yesterday but thought I might jinx it if I bought them now and started testing every few days lol It seems like the pessaries have side affects similar to AF and pregnancy! !!  I'm going to be tying hard today to do things to occupy my mind and distract me but it's not easy.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

My blastocysts were 3CC Bobby x I had one 3BB blastocyst and was told it was a poor one but I now have a 3 year old toddler sitting comfy playing on his iPad. I originally thought we only had the 1 blastocyst but at my appointment for this time they told me they probably wouldn't have made it and weren't good enough to freeze as they probably wouldn't have made the thawing process

This is kind of hard to explain but there's two vas deferens in the man...1 does the first bit of work and the 2nd does most of the work I think that sends the sperm outwards...with my hubby the main one doesn't work and instead of the good sperm coming out its going back into the testes (or from what I could make out we had a crappy urology consultant going back 7 years ago)
So the only way for us was Icsi and we got pregnant first time with Michael  even if there is a little sperm I'm sure there is something they can do...I've heard of something called tesa or something along them lines...where they go into the mans testicles and like us they do an injection and collect the sperms from there and harvest them xx 

Tey keep ur mind off it I know it's easier said than done as I will be in my 2nd 2ww next week and it's dreadful xx

Testicular sperm aspiration procedure (TESA) is a procedure performed for men with obstructive azoospermia (zero sperm count due to an obstruction) who are having sperm retrieved for in vitro fertilization/intracytoplasmic sperm injection (IVF/ICSI)  hope that helps my lovely x

Where there's a will there's a way  x


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Yes that's what they did I think.  They tried to aspirate with a needle but got nothing so they made a cut on both sides of this testis and got some that way they also took a biopsy.  They said there are some swimmers but they are all poor quality they said when they are not the normal shape they don't always fertilise the eggs so it really was a miracle we got 3 fertilised.  Felt devastated we had none to freeze tho.  I wish the problem was me as there seems more they can do for female infertility.

It's wonderful to hear yours worked first time around fingers crossed for us both this 2 ww is horrible 😧 even our Dr said after retrieval all we can do is keep our fingers crossed.

one of my dogs is almost cuddling me it's as if she understands!

Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi ladies. Just thought I would update you all. Today was my otd and it was negative. Feeling sad, deflated not sure what to do next. As much as I had bled for 7 days I still felt quite positive but its not meant to be. 

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the luck in the world and I hope you all get bfp!! 

Thanks for your support over the past 2 weeks. Its really helped xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww Bobby x yes see that as a positive sign that 3 Fertilized  and also dogs can sort of sense/smell babies and she may be just protecting u as she knows x my dog was very protective of me too xx

And hem aww no I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn  xxx big kisses xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Artemiss (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news Hem. 
I too had my OTD today with a BFN. 
It's really tough innit, feel numb and lost. 
I had been getting really positive last few days, checking my areolas every two minutes and listening to stories of friends/family who got early BFN's then later BFP. My nausea and exhaustion must've just been all the anxiety. 

Xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Artemiss, I am so sorry, big hugs! Same here I thought I was going to get bfp. Not sure what the next step is. I hope you are okay lovely xxxx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh hem and artemiss I feel so sorry too and afraid as well as my otd is on Wednesday. Artemiss  did you bleed or anything before your otd or your all condition was positive.
I'm fine till today and having a semithick white discharge since morning. Gosh this wait is killing me.


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your BFN big ((((hugs))))) I have been wondering about discharge too but it's hard to tell with these blinking pessaries  what's me n what's pessaries!     plus I think they effect your discharge anyway.

Roll on 15th get this wait over...


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hem and Artemiss, I'm so sorry for your BFNs. It's just not fair!

Hem, I hope you can talk to your clinic about your bleeding as losing your lining early could be a reason for the BFN.  I don't know...  

I just hope you both don't have to wait too long to have your baby dreams come true.

Huge hugs to you both
Xxx


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hem and Artemiss - being disappointed for u both is an understatement, big big hugs xxx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks girls it means a lot. Yep the clinic called me today and said I need to ring them to book a follow up appointment next week. So will do. I'm rooting for you all to get positives. Thanks again xxx


----------



## Artemiss (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the hugs n that xxx
SSP - I had no bleeding at all. Still none.....yet. When it comes its gonna be a big one, the docs/nurses kept saying what a nice lining I had...and I had an endometrial scratch as part of a research project. 
I had quite a lot of discharge the whole 2w, it kept feeling as though my period had come. But, as you say, with all that pessary gunk, it's hard to tell what's happening.


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry to those BFN's...it's so cruel after being on the IVF journey...hopefully the clinics will be able to identify what went wrong and help inform another round.

My OTD is Thursday...I was feeling pretty positive as had been, relatively, chilled, had some slight pulling twinges etc but tonight I've started getting some shooting pains predominantly in my right ovary area with the occasional one in my left and more AF feeling cramps...really thinking  that it's a sign that our chance has gone on this cycle....do you think a test tomorrow morning would be too soon?! I had a 5 day blasto last Monday...


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all!!

This 2ww is a nightmare isn't it!!!

Georgie - my OTD is thursday too! Sending you and everyone else lots of luck!!

I was wondering if anyone has had any spotting or bleeding!? I'm day 10pt and have had a bit of light brown bleeding today! Am hoping that it stops at that but am sad and worried that my cycle ends here!! I'm sure there is nothing else to do but wait and see what happens!! 

Any advice or support would be great? 

Is it all over for me??


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey Magic,

Twin OTD's!! Are you tempted into an early test?! I'm really switchering, super tempted to do one in the morning as I think my sharp pains today have marked the end, but not sure if I'm just wasting tests by trying to prove it out tomorrow?! I've not had any spotting yet, just white discharge  but think that's due to the Crinone..I think this is the first weekend I've ever wished away as i just want to get to the end of the wait...


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah I am tempted but trying so hard not to!!  And it saves money too!!

I know what you mean about wishing the time away! It's hard isn't it!!


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry to see some bfn's this makes me feel sad for you guys! Big hugs please don't give up hope. Xx


----------



## HEM13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks leb x


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey ladies I'm 11dp3dt and started bleeding last night. It didn't fill a pad yet though but I'm kinda feeling of losing hope. My otd is on wed. Don't know what's gonna happen. Have been spending time with my son and thanking god I have him. As long as I remember I never reached day 11 without blood. Not even once.


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi SSP.  Sorry to hear about the bleeding.  My advice would be not to torture yourself and go ahead and POAS.  You're far enough along to get an accurate reading.

I really hope this isn't the end for you and am grateful you have your son to cuddle and feel blessed about.  I've been there before too.

Hugs to you xxx

Georgie and Magicflyingbubbles, my OTD is Thursday too.  Keeping everything crossed for us.

MrsMurphy, hope your embryos are looking good today.

Hi to everyone else.
x


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

SSP, sorry to hear that, fingers crossed it doesn't mean that this ones done...keeping everything crossed for you.

Magic & JuJu...after really sharp pains yesterday and all through the night I'd given up hope and my patience broke this morning....I POAS....it was a BFP....I'm now super paranoid though that I've done it too early...my booster OV shot was 14days ago...sure all the HCG from that would have been gone by now right?! Really praying it's not a false positive, hadn't considered that I'd get anything more than a BFN this morning...why did i do it whyyyyyy?!!🙈🙈🙈


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Georgie!  Congrats!  That's definitely a BFP!  No way the booster shot could still be in your system now.  Woohoo!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone x and congratulations on the BFPs and big kisses and cuddles to the ladies who received the bad news  xx

Juju I had the phone call yesterday.i was supposed to go in to have my transfer 3 day.as I walked into the clinic and just stepped out the lift I got a call saying we are sending them to blastocyst

I had 3 8 cell embryos and 2 6 cell embryos...so my transfer was cancelled and arranged for tommorow  xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Good luck Mrs Murphy, and congrats Georgie, your little ones playing games with you. They want to c you in the happiest state on the beta day.


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I am 7dp5dt and starting to feel really scare, aggggggg. I just want the time to fly and all this nightmare to be finish. My ODT is friday but seriously considering to start to test tomorrow that will be 8dp5dt.....I know it can be early so I ma trying to convince myself that even if its a negative is still early. I don't have any symptoms so far, my boobs doesn't heart anymore like the other times that were BFN so I don't know how to take this, I know every person is different.....
Stay strong ladies we are almost there
Lots of baby dust for everyone


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Please can I join this thread? X 

I had my 2 day ET on Friday 4th and have until 21st to see if I get my much longed for BFP! I had 2 embryos put back each 4 cell but with some fragmentation. As I only got 5 eggs and 4 fertilised a 2 day transfer was my only option. Is anyone else here on 2 day transfer?

Everywhere I turn people seem to have made it to 5 day blastis- feeling scared but still so hopeful my little beans stick for me. 

I'm wondering where they are now- the nurse said day 2 transfers float around initially. I don't want them to float!!!!! I want them to grow and stick!

Any support would be appreciated.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya girls xx

Baby hope: I didn't have any symptoms with my 1st cycle apart from me being a blubbering wreck and a small niggle in my right side (probably implantation) other than that I was convinced I wasn't pregnant at all

Jamielou: it was probably thes best thing they did was to put the embryo(s) back in the uterus as they are the best place for them to be for nature to be able to take its course.i have read that some people have had a BFP from a 2 day transfer and believe it or not some people have had a bfn with a blastocyst...try not to worry about not having a blastocyst and every embroyo/baby if it wants to grow it will grow  x
It really is the luck of the draw and it's like winning the lottery if it works x blastocysts have the same chance as a 3 day or 2 day and don't forget many people lose some along the way, they may not grow past day 3 so again it's best to have them put back in...I think I'm only having a blastocyst this time as I had 1 last time but I think I probably would have liked a 3 day transfer to be able to freeze some xx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks so much MrsMurphy- I have everything crossed for this. Having never had a child or even a BFP before I just do not know what to expect! I'm finding it hard to think about anything and life feels a bit on hold at the moment. I agree it is like the Lottery- here's hoping my body does better at being a mum than my chances at being a millionaire!

Congratulations on your results today and here's praying for success xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Jamie Lou xx 

I've been through all this torture as I call it once before and it send your mind into overdrive...the 2ww is the most horrendous thing...and I've had worse things happen to me and I say "I wouldn't wish this on my own worst enemy" well I think the 2ww beats everything!

Sending lots of love,hugs and kisses and I think u will make a brilliant mommy  try to relax I know it's easier said than done but the more u stress out the more them bobbas are going to get stressed too  

I'll say a little prayer for u tonight xx 😘❤


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Aww thank you so much- shedding a few happy tears now !!!


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello there,
I'm testing on Thursday.....I'm 11dp5dt at the moment.
I'm feeling very positive.....cramps on and off, peeing more often and a dull sore head...I remember all these in my last pregnancy.
Good luck ladies.xxxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey
today is 5dp5dt
today i have a thirst that i cant seem to quench and i am ravenous.  about an hour ago i was hit with a wave of nausea so rich tea biscuits it is.
i am tired even though we went to bed before 7 last night and i havent exactly done much today.
plus twinges/cramps.
but i am putting it all down to the meds as i would prefer to prepare myself for a negative next week rather than get my hopes up.

good luck everyone x


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

Babybliss33 

I'm testing on Thursday too! I'm 11dp2dt
will you do a at home test or bloods?


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello ladies - excited/scared to be joining you! Had 2 blastocysts transferred this afternoon, otd is the 19th for me. This is our 3rd and final funded cycle - everything has gone really well this time, so hoping that is a good sign!

Best of luck to everyone, I think the tww is the worst bit!


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Had one blasto transferred this morning, OTD 18th November 

I am THE MOST impatient person these next 11 days are going to be long!! 

wishing you all good luck xx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey Kaninchen and Liianne,

Great to see you on this page xxxx well done guys.

Question for the thread.... has anyone being prescribed a HCG injection after ET? I had my ET on Friday and have to do trigger shot tomorrow- it's half the dosage I took before EC. The nurse said it boosts oestrogen to complement the pessaries cyclogest I'm taking but I've read varying things about HCG after ET. Anyone else in same boat? What were you told??


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Jamie x
I didn't have any injections after ET...only took cyclogest twice daily xx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ok thanks Mrs M!! Gawd knows why I'm having it then I'll see if anyone else comes back xx 

I'm sure I wouldn't be having it for fun- I believe it's to boost and balance things x


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Jamie 

Im the same as mrsmurphy just using cyclogest twice a day xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Jamielou08 I've had hcg injection (half of what given for trigger before EC) after every et.
Good luck Mrs Murphy and Jamielou08.


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Swee.....oh are you!!! Very exciting!!! I have a pregnancy kit. What do you have?x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Jamielou08* the clinic im at prescribe pregnyl (hcg) injections on day of transfer, then 2 days past transfer and last one 4 days past transfer. dose is 1500iu. then if beta hcg level is on the lower side another pregnyl injection is prescribed. something to do with as embryo proudces hcg the injection can give it/them a helping hand.
x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks ssp x

These cyclogest ain't half hurting my boobies    
I mean they big enough as it is...I think after all this I'm going to treat myself to a booby reduction LOL


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi bk2013,

Thanks so much for the reply. I'm only having one injection so I hope that is enough. I phoned the clinic- couldn't help myself- and the injection runs alongside my embryos hatching day6 and hopefully ready for implanting. Implant away!!!!!! 

Mrs M I empathise with you sweetie x. I'm totally bloated with the cyclogest! 

There's so many women out there wanting boob implants maybe they just need to take cyclogest for a few weeks!


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks ssp1 and Liianne- I skipped a page there somewhere and missed your posts!! Oh we are all so different aren't we?

My hubby keeps saying relax it's not like Humans you know- he's been watching the clones programme!!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha!! I've always had big boobs I'm hoping they don't get any bigger this time round lol...thy are already enough for me LOL

Jennifer grey was lucky...she only carried them watermelons for 5 minutes!!! I've had them for about 10 years Hahaha


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Good luck Mrs M for your transfer I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Your embryos  sound v promising


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww thank you Bobby   Hoping your is a positive too my lovely xx
One thing I do not like is the embryo transfer...don't like them plastic things up there bleurghhh!
But can't moan really...suppose already had a baby come out of it once xx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Kaninchen! I recognised your name and then checked your signature.  I think we were both on the 2ww together in March.  Let's hope we have better luck this time!  Wishing you all the best.  I test this Thursday.
Xxx

Hi to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Mrs M I know we have to put up with a lot of undignified things during this process but hopefully the outcome will be worthwhile.  For me it's the speculum omg I hate those things! !

Fingers crossed


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

morning all
im 6dp5dt and am on progesterone injections daily - i know that side effects of progesterone mimick pregnancy symptoms.  but since 3ish yesterday afternoon i have been feeling nauseous constantly. even when i woke in the night. its not putting me off my food and i am not actually being sick.  
the only thing that takes the feeling away is rich tea biscuits.  is there anything else that can help?  
TIA
bec x


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Morning, wake up really sad today. 8dp5dt and I really feel my period is coming, it's just a really mild sensation, no cramps so far but feeling this is the end


----------



## darlingmel (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello to all the new people on this thread , only been a way a day but lots going on... I had OTD yesterday and shocked and happy to say I got a BFP!  Just amazed..... clinic keeping a close eye on me and apparently it's the size of a poppy seed at the moment!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

huge congratulations *darling mel*


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow darling me congrats
Babyhope I prey your hopes never go down. Good luck.


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

Babybliss33,

Yes, I have a pg test kit too
I'm so nervous - last night had some craps and sometimes I feel as though my AF is coming and then nothing


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So I feel a bit disappointed I was actually crying through my embryo transfer
I had 1 blastocyst put in at 1cc was told it's a poor one and a compacted blastocyst

My consultant was lovely tho saying I shouldn't cry...and my mom is like u got two u could have twins etc etc

So I don't know whether I wanted to laugh or cry

Test date 17th xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello Mrs Murphy count starts to a lovely number of beta for you. So your beta is gonna be on 15th I guess. My count down is about to end. Tomorrow is my beta. After one and a half day of full bleeding it has now come to a slow stream, though it was red but did not fill the pad til yesterday afternoon but after then it was on its heaviest stream but again after passing a clot this afternoon it has slowed down again. Lost all my hope just waiting for tomorrow's beta to be done.


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning Lovely Ladies,

I hope you are all keeping the faith in the 2wwxxx

Wow excellent news darlingme - well done lovely xxx

Hey bk2013 sorry to hear you're feeling nauseous Huni. I've been up most of the night myself feeling sick too.

I've also got a really bad head today so trying to sip plenty of water. I also suck stem ginger when I feel sick you can buy it from most supermarkets and Holland and Barrett. Try and keep taking liquids can you try soup ? 

Baby hope keep going Huni don't lose hope x it's really hard but try and stay positive.

Swee how are you doing Hun keep going xx

Mrs M don't be downhearted lovely- remember you told me it only takes one and if it wants to stick it will. Fingers crossed for you lovely.  

I've had my HCG booster shot this morning and have been having some sharp pains up my lady bits- sorry tmi and sharp cramps. I'm hoping I'm experiencing some implantation and nothing else x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry ssp x I don't have a clue what a beta is lol (is it a blood test?)
My test day and appointment at the clinic is booked for 17th x

And thank you Jamie Lou xx like I said to mom it's expected...I felt like this last time before I got pregnant with my son xx
I'm feeling some rather funny twinges on my left side...I only had ET about an hour ago x lol so could be from that xx


----------



## maggie_wcf (Jan 20, 2015)

Morning ladies 

can i please join the thread? had my day 3 transfer yesterday (2 embies) and the OTD is 20th. 

Fingers crossed for everybody and well done darlingmel!!


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning Maggie,

How are you feeling today? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## maggie_wcf (Jan 20, 2015)

hi Jamielou, I'm well thanks, the pessary is making quite a lot of wind ( sorry TMI) and the occasional sharp cramp, i'm in bed watching tv dramas and just relaxing  

How are you doing today? is the HCG booster shot used to help implantation? i never heard other have it before, wondering if it is a new thing?


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey Maggie,

Good on you for staying in bed and relaxing. I totally know what you mean by the pessaries. No sooner as my stomach has gone down from taking the morning one it's time for the next one.

The HCG shot I understand is to promote implantation and boost oestrogen levels alongside the cyclogest. Some people don't seem to have anything except the pessaries but I met a lady at clinic who was taking pessaries and HCG shots every day for 7 days.

I guess the docs know what they are doing?   Enjoy the rest xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yah its blood test ßhcg


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Since my ET I can't stop reading Dr Google 

Do you think in some sense I should feel lucky that my two Embies made it to day 5 and still survived rather than the grading/no grading? X 

All I want for Christmas is for this to work personally x my husband is telling me not to worry it will all work out 

God I hate this 2ww and I'm only in the first 2/3 hours of it  x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Jamielou08 Twice had a 2 day transfer with 1 top grade embryo and had 2 BFP


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey It only takes one,

Thank you so much that is really encouraging xxxx 

Mrs M please don't stress yourself xx you have made it so far. The embryologist said to me (before I found out how many eggs I had) that people get hung up on grading like at school- if you don't get top marks your in some way lesser. She said the key is fertilisation and growth after this. Your embies lasted all the way to 5 days!!

Keep wishing for that Xmas prezzie xxx hugs to you Huni


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking...instead of concerntrating on the grades to concentrate on the fact they are at day 5!!

I've got some weird stomach pains...and like somebody is poking me in the side (as if they are tickling me) xx


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone
again is over for me!!! have no words...... I was wondering if anyone knows how long do you wait for a frozen transfer after a failed fresh cycle, as i have two frozen embryos.
Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Babyhope,

So sorry to hear your news  

I'm new to this game so can't advise on timeframes but just wanted to send my love and big hugs   Thinking of you xx


----------



## Babyhope2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, I am broken literally broken, going back to work tomorrow and don't  know how I am suppose to cope, well said I am psychologist but nothing I know seems to help..... I just want to hide from the world


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey Babyhope,

Can you not take a few days off? Psychologist or not you are still a human being and need time to process your emotions xx having a baby is meant to be human nature- so when we need help with this it takes so much more out of a person.

Be kind to yourself and let your feelings out xx


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all!

sorry for the bad news - must be heart breaking!  
my friend who was undergoing ivf treatment found out today also that her's was a BFN - its made me a little negative too

My home test is this Thursday. I'm kind of thinking of testing tonight - is that bad...or should I wait for the morning for first urine. Is it more concentrated or something?

Today I have a head ache and drinking plenty of water and trying to focus on work and not thinking too much. Keep wondering if head ache is pre menstrual and my periods are coming!!!??  

im 12dp2dt - when would my period be due naturally? now, 14 days after EC which was on the 25th Oct?


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear that babyhope, thinking of you x x


----------



## Tech (Nov 17, 2015)

Also sorry to hear that babyhope, you need to take some time out for yourself, work through your emotions.  My thoughts are with you.  

I'm new to this thread too, although I have been reading, just posting for the first time.  I'm 10dp3dt and my OTD is Thursday, which is a blood test at the Argc.  I'm on 4x cyclogest, 1xgestone injection, 2x dexamethasone, aspirin and 2x clexane injections a day.  This has changed nearly every other day, but only marginally.  I'm over 40 and transferred 3x very good / excellent quality embryos.  I have had some cramping and one tiny spot of blood that I hoped was implantation bleeding.  I took a test this morning and it was Bfn, going to try again tomorrow and Thursday morning before the OTD.  It is a bit depressing getting the negative result but I have to try it 

Good Luck everyone - this forum is amazing xxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*babyhope2*sorry to read about your news. regarding cycling again - ive cycled immediately after a failed cycle but check with your clinic as not sure if clinics differ. sending hugs xx


----------



## SJS75 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

May I join you in the 2WW chat?  Hello to all my cycle buddies on here. 

Babyhope  - so sorry, there is nothing that we can say that will make it easier for you - but know we are thinking of you and sending all our best wishes and support.

Well I'm now day 2 post 5 day transfer of 2 grade B blastocysts, not sure about the grades, but the consultant said they were "lovely little embryos"!  Had a terrible headache all day yesterday and again this morning - ?cyclogest.  Also feeling quite uncomfortable with lower back pain this afternoon - hope that's not AF coming. Lots of pinching sensations - feels like ovaries.

A colleague of my husband's had grade B day 5 transfer at the same clinic and had BPN yesterday - so that has brought me back to reality.  I appreciate there are so many variables  - it's just such a worry in the 2WW isnt it?

Anyway I hope you are all doing well, and looking forward to seeing lots of BFPs in the next few days.

S.


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi baby hope I'm extremely sorry to hear that. Did u bleed in you 2ww. Its over for me too I guess as I'm still bleeding since Sunday night my otd is tomorrow. I'll definitely go for blood test though.
OK never mind we still have  have a beautiful life ahead. The chances are never over, its only the matter of our courage.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So I had my ET today and I had a 1cc blastocyst and a compacted morula put back and the consultants face said it all really  I hoped it wouldn't get to this stage where I would be disappointed but I do feel sad 

I'm in my 2ww now
Any positive stories with morulas? Or 1cc? Xx

The embryologist said that it could be due to the timing of fertilisation but I don't understand how one is a blastocyst and 1 is a morula...

She also said "oh you will need more cyclogest when u take you pregnancy test" when I suggested just taking a home test so that sort of lifted my spirits a bit xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awh Babyhope and SSP - sorry to hear you've not had positive outcomes. Take the time off work to grieve, look after yourselves and enjoy all those treats you've been avoiding whilst cycling. A bfn does hit you hard and you need to take the time for yourself. Babyhope  I've e never had any fosties but I think most clinics get you to waitv3 cycles to allow your body to recover from the ivf before cycling again....

Hello to Juju - I remember you from the March thread, fingers crossed for a bfp on Thursday for you!

I'm exhausted, back at school today and so not bothered about it - just want to climb into a time warp and come back out on the 19th when I know my result!

Hope everyone else is doing OK!


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

So sorry to hear the BFN stories...it's just rubbish to go through what you go through in a cycle without a positive result...there are just no words.

Out of curiosity, has anyone else been trying accupuncture in conjunction with the treatment? I've been going for the past 6/7 weeks, twice weekly...i can be a bit of a stress head due to my job but have found that accupuncture has really helped me to relax through the process...especially during this 2WW....I can't rate it enough, wish I'd read about it sooner.  I've never been into hollistic treatments before but decided to throw the kitchen sink at this and add it into the mix, I'm a convert and think that if this cycle doesn't work then we'll be trying 3months of couples accu before another IVF cycle.

I had severe cramps/shooting pains through the night and all day, and although HPT read +'ve again this morning I'm really worried that the severity of pains can't be a good thing...been for accupuncture tonight and it's alleviated a lot of the cramping...I have my OTD on Thursday so fingers crossed my little emby can keep going until then and beyond.

Good luck to the others due to test on Thursday, and in general!! xxx


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,  I'm panicking here. I had my transfer 13 days ago and I have just been to the toilet and I had some Spotting. I'm praying to God that it won't be the start of my period and I could still get a positive result on day 15. Has anyone else had this happen to them


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi mrs Murphy I know that feeling I didn't make a blast at all on my cycle only compacting morula an I had a chemical. Keep the faith to have a blast is a good thing an all different grades of blasts make baby's. I understand your disappointment I was devastated when it happened to me. It's so hard! Best of luck on your 2ww keep the faith ;-) x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey ladies just caught up with the thread after a few days. So sorry to you ladies with bfn 😢 My heart goes out to you all. It's not easy but some how we find strength to carry on. Take time out you need it. 

Congrats to you all with the bfps it's fantastic to see so many. The worrying doesn't stop though it's like passing the next step! I'm waiting for my scan on the 28th feels like times come to a holt. 

Take care all good luck to you all I will keep catching up with the thread when I can. Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you dedar x

I was thinking that...because the embryologist said if she had given it a few more hours...the compacted one could have turned into a blast so hopefully it would have turned in my womb 
But what about the 1cc blast? Could that have changed grade if left longer too? Xx


----------



## Tech (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, I had a question.  My OTD is tomorrow, my clearblue hpt was negative this morning, has anyone had a positive OTD blood test with negative HPT's?  I'm 11dp3dt and whilst I will know for sure tomorrow, it feels like it probably hasn't worked this time, so any info where people have experienced a positive blood test and negative hpt would be useful! Thanks


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

on my very first cycle i never got a positive HPT but got positive blood test.  so until you get your blood result it aint over xx


----------



## Ssp1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Just to update you gals my blood report came back -ve.


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply Brin. I fear I have miscarriaged. I am bleeding heavily today. Been told to take the test tomorrow but it's not looking good. Absolutely devastated


----------



## Artemiss (Oct 29, 2016)

So sorry SSP and Babyhope. It's so tough isn't it. I'm 3 days after my BFN now, came on my period today, and just focussing on putting one foot in front of the other to manage to keep going. I've completely abandoned work, gone on long term sick. Think the stress of work has partly caused my infertility. Don't ever want to go back. 

Georgie - I'd been having acupuncture (and reflexology, and hypnotherapy, self-hypnosis, meditation and massage) leading up to my treatment and to keep me calm. I was advised to steer clear of all treatments during the 2ww (except meditation), but in hindsight I wished I'd carried on. I had hoped to have acupuncture on ET day,but because on Sunday it wasn't possible. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

so sorry SSP...I bet its really tough after all these weeks of going through all this and trying to be positive
my test date is tomorrow. I had Some blood this morning (light and brown) and was convinced it was my AF coming. I went to the toilet at mid day thinking the flow must be heavier and I need to change. However now there is nothing. My panty liner only has very dark damp spots. Doesn't look like blood at all. Sorry for the detail!

I don't know what to think. I really want to test but seeing as its test day tomorrow I might as well wait?
I had a horrible headache all day yesterday and felt sick

Anyone had this and any positives?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the BFNs  big hugs to you all x

xxxx
Xxx
Xx
X


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi swee brown suggests old blood sobtry not to worry. I really hope it's a good outcome for you. X


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

I test tomorrow morning


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Swee, 
Your Spotting sounds normal from what I have heard today. My pregnancy test is due tomorrow too but unfortunately I have had a very heavy bleed today and when I spoke to the hospital they said it doesn't sound positive. I know I've lost it and I am absolutely devastated. From what I have been told,  a little Spotting is normal as it can be implantation bleeding,  so I wouldn't worry. Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy test tomorrow x


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pods85.....so sorry to hear you have been bleeding but you never know....fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.

Swee.....I test tomorrow too.....I have had sore heads for the last few days....I remember that with my last pregnancy, feeling waves of feeling sick and peeing more often.
   Xxxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck girlies for testing tommorow...

I didn't get any implantation bleeding last time I just got what felt like a prodding/poking in my right side shortly after ET( maybe a few hours) this time I have the prodding on my left side and last night was so uncomfortable kept tossing and turning...

fwing a bit more positive but don't want to get myself disappointed and look at it too much xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey ladies, good luck for testing tomorrow.

Feeling tired and thinking I am not doing enough exercise- read somewhere you should walk 30 minutes each day to keep the blood flowing to your uterus, went out for 10 minutes after work tonight but not feeling the love. Are you ladies all walking lots? I figure I am on my feet at school so that kinda counts as exercise....


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all!

I need your opinions please...... due to test tomorrow but really want to do one tonight!

Have had spotting for the last 4 days!

Don't know what to do..... help please


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow...seriously admiring your willpower to not have done HPTs, I caved on Monday!! 🙈🙈 I'm due at the clinic tomorrow but not sure what to expect...is it just a case of them taking blood and then they phone you later in the day or can they process it while you're there?! 

Xx


----------



## Tech (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks bk2013 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - fingers crossed for positive results 

Hi Georgie, I've been told to get to the bloods clinic for 7.30am and await a call as if positive, they will call and tell me to go back for blood testing on my immune system, then the 12 week stay pregnant thing starts.  good luck to you


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

sorry to read of the BFN's - take time and take care of yourselves  xx

congrats on the BFP's - enjoy this time xx

good luck to those that are testing today - fingers crossed for you all xxx

AFM - 8dp5dt - this is my 6th 2ww and this one seems to be going much slower than all the previous 5    6dp had severe stomach cramps in the evening, 7dp had AF type pains in the afternoon along with feeling like i wanted to cry at the slightest thing.  even talked with DP about when i will have ET again in December - sure this hasn't worked again. i have lost all my positivity. OTD is Sunday so have bloods booked for monday but wont get results until tuesday.

xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone....
2 days past 5 day transfer and feeling really deflated...

Looked at the newspaper and was told the new John Lewis advert was supposed to make u smile..
And I started crying      the music was so sad...


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning everyone, 

Just a quick post to wish everyone testing today GOODLUCK!!!  

I went to bed really early last with a whoosh of nausea. Been up and down all night feeling sick dizzy and now have a bad head too!

I'm 7dp2dt and hope this is good and not bad. Staying on sofa today I think x hugs to everyone x


----------



## Swee (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Guys

Just to let you know. I got my period this morning and tested and it was a BFN as expected after AF
It was first round of IVF for me so I guess was expecting the world but will carry on 
hopefully next time for me!
Wishing you all a lot of baby dust and hope you get your baby on this cycle xxx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh Swee I'm so sorry Huni x sending you lots of love and hugs x


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Swee.....so so sorry to heard of af arriving.

I got my long awaited bfp this morning.....over the moon....it has been a long haul!!!xxxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

sorry to hear that swee, sending you lots of hugs. Make sure you take plenty of time to recover emotionally xx 

Congrats Babybliss  that is brilliant news!  xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*swee* so sorry 

*babybliss* congratulations xx


----------



## Tech (Nov 17, 2015)

Congrats baby bliss 

So sorry Swee, I feel your pain, the ARGC called me to let me know the test came back negative.  Apparently, a reading of 3 is pregnant and 0 not pregnant.  Mine is 2, which means I may have an ectopic pregnancy.  Have to test tomorrow, but I'm definitely not pregnant.  If anyone has had a reading of 2 and/or an ectopic pregnancy, would appreciate any info you can share.  Thanks.  I am off for a glass of vino with lunch today and an afternoon of crying I think - before I think about what to do next.


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Baby bliss well done I bet you are so happy and relieved xx

Tech that sounds so close 2 out of 3- could it be wrong? Ectopic does not sound good I hope you are okay xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hope you're ok Tech, I can't imagine how you are feeling but I am thinking of you. Enjoy your wine and look after yourself xxx


----------



## JuJu74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Babybliss, congrats on your bfp.

Swee, hugs to you and like you, my blood test confirmed my BFN today.  I've known since Tuesday and this is the end of the line for us.  We got our one miracle and are so incredibly grateful for our son.

Tech, sorry to hear you may have an ectopic pregnancy. I hope that's not the case and if it is, it's dealt with quickly and painlessly so there's no damage.  Hugs to you xxx

Wishing everyone here the best of luck in their testing this month and I hope you have happy, healthy pregnancies.

Hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the BFNs xx    

Xxx sending you girlies lots of love xxxx


----------



## Magicflyingbubbles (Nov 2, 2016)

Had my BFN this morning!

This was our first round and I wasn't feeling particularly optimistic as embryo quality was not great!

Ah well..... we tried!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bfn magic bubbles xx this month has been awful for BFNs  xx 
Sending you lots of love xx I'm not feeling optimistic neither  xx and my test date isn't for another week x


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

I had a really bad 'hormonal' headache yesterday today in was just a niggles one which cleared with paracetamol.  I had some cramping again which I have had on and off since et i felt maybe slightly worse this time but, I think (hope) it wd be much worse if it was af coming.  I'm really worried  and scared though. I also got a couple of spots (on my face)😧

Yesterday dh was so convinced I was pregnant he bought a test n made me do it.  I kept telling him it was 6 days early n evening too I said at least wait till morning but no just do it I have a good feeling bless him, needless to say it was a BFN trying to keep the faith as it was so early but it's v hard isn't it.  I didn't even want to tempt fate by buying a test till test day on 15th. 

My clinic told me to buy a test n let them know the result no mention of blood tests which I'm surprised by as if a bld test is more sensitive earlier why don't the do them rather than making us live the hell of 2 ww 😢


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a lot of spots Bobby too with my 1st cycle x
I've had a bad night tbh...couldn't sleep because my boobs were so sore, had a horrible dream that I was brushing my teeth and it was making me gag so I woke up feeling like I was choking...feel very nauseous and dry mouth bleurghhhh
Went to bed at 8am last night and just woke up so 10 hours sleep...been doing it for the last few days so feel exhausted...lots of wind (sorry tmi) burping and the other one LOL
Feel like I'm gunna throw up at any minute and popping in my belly (gassy I guess) 
Either I'm pregnant and this is the first signs although test day is not for another 6 days or that burger I ate yesterday was dodgy lol (my hubby treated me to dinner) bless him x


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds promising mrsM I did have few days of nausea last week but nothing this week like that. . Not complaining tho hate feeling sick. My friend had baby naturally but had 1wk of sickness throughout her hole pregnancy n wonders if it was a bug now!

I had weird dream last night but I always feel tired so cant say that's a symptom lol.

roll on Tuesday test day!


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yep, confirmed BFN - sigh. I had totally hoped to get lucky twice in a row but I guess that was asking a bit too much of the universe. 

Good luck ladies and do not fret the spotting. For me it was a good sign (last cycle) and I did not spot this time and it did not work...


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

I havent had any spotting


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that kitkat xx

I didn't have any sporting last cycle and I'm only 3 days past 5 day transfer but no spotting in these 3 days neither xx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning everyone,

So sorry again to hear about BFN's! Sending my love and thoughts to you girls xx I find it really hard to know what to say so I just hope people know I care x

Tech how are you Huni? Is all ok?

I'm feeling a bit better today-yesterday and day before felt so sick. Still getting headaches and waves of nausea Just getting afternoon and evening pregnancy paunch-which I really like!! Im d8p2dt and checking my knickers every 5 minutes- sorry TMI!

Sleeping a lot like you Mrs M.

Keep the faith ladies and believe it will be okay x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Is anybody feeling like really cold? Or are u ladies feel warm? 
I mean I know it's November and it's winter but I feel -100 degrees haha! X


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

I have very hot feet Mrs M but that's because I'm keeping woolly socks on as my mum says it keeps your lady bits warm and that's a good thing!! In bed last night my feet were so hot I nearly flung them off but thought no persevere jamie lil boy needs the heat x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

so i am slowly driving myself crazy - i'm 9dp5dt and we decided we would not POAS this cycle. OTD is sunday with bloods on Monday and results tuesday.  but i am so tempted to go buy some FRER's. would rather know one way or another tbh


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh bk2013 it is enough to drive anyone crazy Huni! But you have 2 more days and you have come so far. You need to do what you feel is best x

I have to wait until a week on Sunday- I have no idea how I'll do it but I'm praying I'll make it to the test x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol Jamie I can't sleep with socks on lol...although my toes felt funny last night

Just been shopping with my mother and she said my hips look bigger  lol...although she said that last time and I was pregnant haha x


----------



## arianz12 (Nov 11, 2016)

HI all, I am new to this forum... currently on my second go at Menopur (suffering from central amenorrhea) and now in the waiting gap... inducted ovulation with Ovitrelle on Sunday, then intercourse for a day or so and now sitting pretty... well you get my drift! I must say that this time it feels completely different, for the way my body is reacting.  I am trying to take every day as it comes and be gentle with myself. Went swimming more often this week as water heals the mind and the body. Plus hubby has been much more caring and supportive, which helps.  Going for bloods on Monday and then, well... more waiting... thank you for your all being there. Feels so lonely even when I am in the hospital waiting surrounded by others...  xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bloody hell! So I had posted this thing about the BFN based on having taken about a million tests at home over the past 2 weeks. I just got the beta results at it's a 59!

WTF?

I mean, it's been 2 full weeks since my transfer of a 5 day embryo. Does this mean it's definitely a chemical? Ectopic?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Kitkat did u bleed? Or did u take a pregnancy test that was negative? I'm not sure on betas but I've just had a look on Dr Google...and 59 is a good reading of it was a chemical it would be something as low as a 9 x

But don't quote me on that as I'm really not sure xx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, we became PUPO this afternoon and wish to join the 2ww... here's to sitting tight!

Congratulations to those BFP and hugs to the BNFs x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya rie xx welcome to the thread xx


----------



## Young31 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I see some familiar faces here! 

Little Rie congratulations! 

Have a good Friday x


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks MrsMurphy & Young31, how far into the 2ww are you both?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

My test day is 17th Nobember so next Thursday...
My ET was Tuesday just gone x


----------



## Young31 (Jul 15, 2016)

Little Rie I test Sunday 20th, had my ET on Wednesday trying to keep myself occupied


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone got any nice plans for the 2ww? I haven't particularly, just working and keeping my head down!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry rie I went to bed at 9am and just woke up...another 10hours sleep..this is not like me lol..I usually don't go to bed till late
Been in a deep sleep all night and I was at Buckingham palace in my dream haha! Weird
Boobs are still sore...popping in my belly...mouth feeling like it's been brushed with sandpaper LOL


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Well you have to aim high lol
My mouth is like sandpaper too- is that the progesterone?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't have a clue rie I just feel really dry and wanting to drink more lol x


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Morning ladies

So today I am 10dp5dt. I always test on this day during my 2ww. This is my 5th transfer and I've never had a bfp. I woke at 4:40 this morning heavy bleeding and cramping. I thought I'd test anyway and much to my shock I had a faint positive line! When my husband woke up at 6 (because I was still on google at this point) I told him and he went to see. But now it's a very clear negative! I'm confused but am convinced I'm not pregnant anymore. Any clues what's going on? Oh and I'm on injectible progesterone so shouldnt even be able to bleed with my progesterone levels high. My OTD is Monday.

Xx


----------



## maggie_wcf (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Claire 

Sorry to hear that you are bleeding, but it might not be AF could be other things? Did you transfer one or two embryos? I would definitely go with what you saw on the HPT because it is not reliable after 5 mins. 

Hang in there and don't don't give up hope. xx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry to bother you but I think I've hit the wall of negativity in this 2ww! Im day 8 post 2dt and feel weepy as anything. Trying hard to distract myself but keep feeling scared and weepy. I thought I'd post to try and feel less alone today x


----------



## maggie_wcf (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Jamielou

Sorry you are feeling down, sending lots of hugs and positivity you way.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks Maggie I've been holding my own up until now but the wait feels so long -17 days in my case due to 2dt.

How is everyone filling the time? I think if I bake one more thing my hubby will be mr blobby soon x


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,  feeling down today, spotting has started which in both my other cycles has lead to a full blown period next day, had really hoped we'd be 3rd time lucky :-(

Hope everyone else is doing OK!


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh Kaninchen Huni I'm sorry to hear this-when is your OTD?

I'm feeling rubbish myself today but always there to give big hugs xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awh thanks Jamielou and right back at you   otd is next Saturday, cycle 1 I got full blown period 6dp5dt and cycle 2 7dp2dt. Am trying to give myself a pep talk as I had 2 embryos put back but actually just want to cry :-(


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Kaninchen it is such a stressful time I think we have to give ourselves some leeway to let it out and cry if needed. I had a good one earlier and actually feel better for it now.

We both have 2 onboard and have to keep the faith that at least one will stick!!

WE CAN DO  THIS.


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

ooh just realised I can join you ladies in this thread and wait!! 

Im currently 4DP5DT, I had some horrible cramps & stabbing pains 2 days ago. I also have terrible constipation but that might just be the pesseries.  I had to switch them to the back door because they were just so messy!! 

My boobs are a little tender and seem to have taken up sleep as a new hobby! 

OTD is Saturday 19th. Have deliberately not bought any tests yet so I can't test early.


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Welcome AB19 xxxx

The pessaries are a nightmare but I've gone back to front door usage with a panty liner as I was too constipated using back door ! You need to do what feels better they both have limitations


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you Jamielou. 

They are a nightmare aren't they. Every nurse I've spoken to at the clinic always comments on how horrible they are. 

When is your test date? X


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi *clairemarie *that does sound confusing. Maybe it's worth trying another HPT?

Hi Jamielou - awww this waiting is awful isn't it! Feel free to send some cake my way...! Hugs to you &#128522;
Why do you have to wait 17 days to test? I was told it's 14 days from day 2 of fertilisation.

Kaninchen, sorry to read that you're feeling down too. Do you have any nice plans for this weekend?

AB19 -Welcome! Sore boobs and funny tummy feelings here too but trying not to analyse.

AFM - we only became PUPO yesterday and it's already occupying my every thought! My biggest struggle is with having to switch painkillers as I live with chronic back pain and my usual painkillers could cause an issue with pregnancy so having to manage on a milder drug. Trying to finds ways to distract my brain from PUPO thoughts and pain...


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi LittleRie,

It's so hard not to symptom spot, analys & google isn't it. We drive ourselves nuts.


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

I only went to the loo and so many replies lol 

My test date is 21/11/16. God so far away but I guess tomorrow I'm over half way mark !

Little Rie I asked why it wasn't 14 days after transfer and our consultant said it would have been 14 days if I went to 5dt. They like to ensure no chemical + from HCG injections. I had a booster shot on 8th to help with implantation and this can stick around in your system and give false readings.

If I could post cake out to all you lovely ladies I would. My husband suggested I take some down to our local Salvation Army shelter as I have gone abit mad!!

Sorry to hear about your pain little Rie xx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

I found this interesting about what happens to our embryos at this stage, thought I'd share

http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

/links


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Elo girlies x

Sorry I've been away for a bit...took my son to the ball pit and to McDonald's with some friends celebrating a little girls 2nd birthday...kind of took my mind away from the whole symptom checking and stuff

Tbh I'm a little more laid back this time considering last time maybe it's because I feel my embryo quality wasn't all that good this time xx

Hope u are all okay x


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi ladies

this 2ww is driving me insane! I'm 5dp5dt and I am so tempted to test I know I shouldn't but I just don't feel anything at the mo. Not feeling emotional anymore, no more AF like cramps - its all I am thinking about!! 

I am off to a fancy dress party tonight and we have lunch plans with friends tomorrow but nothing seems to take my mind off it!! 

thanks for the link Little Rie 

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody had any like stitches or little pains in their ovary area? Cos that's what I'm getting...like an electric shock xx


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mrsmurphy - that could be linked to implantation?

Liianne - I hear you, all I can think about is I want to know the outcome already!! I bought some super drug sensitive tests today and am tempted to test on Wednesday as have read you should get an accurate results by 9dp5dt. That said testing before going to work probably isn't a good idea!

Little Rie - yay for being pupo, hope you manage your back pin OK. Have been shopping today, had lunch out nd m now snuggled up in front of the fire. Tomorrow we'll be busy with Church, so the weekend will fly by.

How are feeling ths evening Jamielou? My spotting has stopped, so I am pulling my pma pants back up  such an emotional rollercoaster this tww and am only half way through :-/


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure kani x I don't remember feeling it last time..it's like a sharp pain just comes and goes

That's all I got apart from the sore boobies I feel normal-ish x

Well I feel really cold I don't know whether that's the cold weather but like I can't get warm even when the heating is on I feel cold, sore boobies, the ovary sharp pain and at night it feels like bubbles or similar to baby kicks in my belly in the morning lol x 6 days till OTD...driving me insane now!


----------



## Jamielou08 (Oct 8, 2016)

Evening all,

Hey Kaninchen thanks for asking about me Huni x so pleased your spotting has stopped great news!!

Will your church be covering the Armistice??

I'm not a full blown church goer myself but always go to the cenotaph tomorrow and attend at Xmas, Easter, etc

I'm feeling a lot better emotionally. Have had some sharp twinges in my right side all evening-stronger than yesterday I'm hoping all good.

Keep off the tests ladies for a few more days xxx you can do it!!


----------



## Babybliss33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mrs Murphy.....I felt really cold in my 2ww and still freezing.....cold to the bone....I'm just 5 weeks pregnant today. Good sign I think.xx


----------



## Clairemariearan (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi ladies

I have recently finished my third freshcycle. On 6dp5dt I started spot bleeding brown. Just a trace and every time I wiped. On 10dp I woke up bleeding red heavy blood. I always test on 10dp so I carried on anyway not expecting anything but I got a faint positive. By the time my husband woke up it had faded to nothing though. Then all day yesterday I bled heavily with clots and cramping. This morning I tested again and another line. I'm sure it's a bit darker but need to wait to see if it disappears again. 

So good news is I got a bit further along this time but surely it must be a miscarriage. I only bleed for about two days on a normal cycle and not this heavy so it must be bad news. I don't cramp that often either.

When I called the clinic they said if I still get a positive tomorrow I need to stay home and rest to try and stop the bleeding but I'm meant to be away with work on a big project. No idea what to do! 

x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi. 

If it were me I would go to the AE and get a blood test done stating exactly what you said - and going on business and if it is a threatened miscarriage or ectopic I would be at further risk as need to fly long haul or something like that.  If BHCG seem reasonable then I would get on the fall to your manager and have a discussion.  I had to stay on bedrest to get my LO for about a month from 6 weeks.  

I had a similar miscarriage about 2 months ago naturally and didn't think of going for a BHCG due to what I thought was a period then had a miscarriage.  It was gutting.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you baby bliss x I'm trying to remember what signs I had last time and I'm sure I was cold during my 1st cycle aswell lol but can't remember a thing (4 years ago)

Was funny the other month I was asking my mom things about when I was a baby and that was 20 odd years ago   lol x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww big hugs bk   xx xx xx


----------



## Young31 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Jamielou sorry to hear you are feeling low, it is so hard not to think about it all constantly. I'm sending you a big hug xx

Kaninchen how are you? Glad to hear the spotting stopped.

Little Rie I found the exact same link and can't stop reading it!

Liianne how was the party? Have you tested?

Mrsmurphy how are you feeling? Still cold?

Bk2013 sending you hugs 

AFM I have AF cramps, that stitch feeling and popping some of you have spoken about, trying not to google everything and keep thinking that everyday AF doesn't show means I'm still PUPO. Yes ladies the pessaries can do one! They are doing my head in! going through party liners like there is no tomorrow (sorry for tmi) running to the loo thinking AF has arrived. This time next week I will know either way....
Happy Sunday x
Have a good Sunday


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awh BK sorry to read that! Great you can cycle straight away.

I'm back to feeling rubbish, had night sweats, am currently burning up and have started spotting again, so convinced a.f is about to arrive :-( 

Hope everyone  else is doing ok!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya young...I was hot in bed last night and must have been a hot flush I had this morning as I woke up a bit sweaty...but then I felt cold again...still feel a little cold now...no movement or anything in the belly overnight although I went to sleep again at 8.30pm and woke up at 7 still feeling tired-ish
No bleeding or spotting for me...I didn't get any last time tbh...but I still feel a bit negative 
Although I must say considering if AF was due I'm usually a bit groggy and moody but I'm feeling kind of chirpy lol


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey Mrsmurphy, I was freezing the full week before testing, had two blankets, a duvet and a hoodie on at night!! Also got really bad sharp shooting pains in my lower abdomen (still getting some on off now) ...and i was positive so fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies in waiting!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Georgie xx
Did u get bouts of feeling hot too? Or just cold all the time?
I wouldn't say I'm hot like on fire just feeling warm ish x


----------



## Georgie14 (Nov 3, 2016)

No warmness, just freezing cold all night!! Its passed now...down to just a duvet and a blanket now!! I feel like a 90year old nana!! 😂😂


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol....
I think it was a hot flush earlier not sure
Feeling a bit negative now tho tbh but think I been reading too much Dr Google xx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi ladies!!  I'm starting my 2ww tomorrow.... we have 5 compacted morulas as of this morning (we only started with 6 fertilised) and will get 2 blasts transferred tomorrow  morning..... hoping for some good gradings!!  My lining was 11mm 

This is our first IVF but we went straight to donor due to my age 42.... we were just late starters.... took way to long to find the right guy.  Hoping it's first time lucky for us!  

Best of luck to all of you.... hope to see some more BFP to outweigh the negative.

Mrsmurphy.... yes I have hot flushes every  night!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Are compacted morulas supposed to be on day 4 then? I had one day 4 early day 5 of that makes sense..
Had my egg retrieval at 8.45am on the Thursday and they weren't Fertilized straight away apparently until 2pm so I had my embryo transfer at 10.00am so wasn't quite day 5 ish


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mrsmurphy..... I was told by my doctor that morulas on day 4 is what 'they like to see'.

I would imagine that you do get decent embryos that are slightly slower at developing, doesn't mean they won't!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I've been wondering
I had a 5 day transfer of a blastocyst 1CC that I have read is a very poor one and a compacting morula but as I say it was exactly 5 days (mind u it was only 4 hours before) but I'm wondering if they could still grow and get better sort of thing...just gotta wait till Thursday I guess...can't wait until it's all over I'm feeling very negative at the moment
Saying that my son was a 3BB blastocyst and apparently that's a poor embryo too but I got pregnant with him xx


----------



## Tech (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey everyone and thanks to Jamielou08, Liianne and JuJu74 for your lovely comments, it so helps having support   I went for a second blood test on the Friday and my result came down from two to one, so they were happy that I didn't have an ectopic pregnancy.  My AF arrived over the weekend too.  I  luckily had a weekend booked away for my partner's birthday, so we took the train after testing and had a lovely weekend, just on our way back

Good luck to everyone testing, sending love xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello! I'm currently PUPO with three 4AA Blasts   currently 1dp5dt and on my way home after cycle in Athens. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello all,

My otd is 22nd November. Just came across this thread so thought I'd join. 

Fifth attempt (bfn's) previously, trying to keep sane. Got two embryos on board and praying like mad for a bfp . 

Think the medication is sending me loopy on this cycle, don't feel myself at all. Go from being relatively ok to crying to getting frustrated and angry! Had a complete meltdown whilst doing my pregnyl injection this morning. My poor DH......

Good luck to you all.  

Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning everyone hope you are all okay...

Feeling down in the dumps today...feeling hot and like AF is on her way  xx

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey ladies - first off, thanks for the positive wishes. I will repeat my beta today but basically with such a low value full two weeks after transfer it looks like it will most likely be a chemical or (hopefully not) an ectopic. Of course there are always those one in a million success stories but I am trying to be realistic. 

Like so many people here, also got AF like cramping and generally moody, but hey, who is to blame a hormone-fueled girl?


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mrsmurphy...... sorry to hear you are feeling down..... the meds make this journey such an emotional roller coaster.... hope you feel better soon  

Kit Kat ..... so sorry to hear of your BFN 

To all the other ladies, best of luck with your 2ww and hoping we see more positives here soon   

Me..... we had our transfer this morning.... transferred one 4AA and one 5AA hatching blast.  We also had one 5AA and two 3AA to freeze.  Feeling very happy and positive but still know anything can happen and still a big chance we won't succeed first time but keeping fingers crossed.

OH was lovely, he started crying when we saw little embies light on ultrasound and then he set me off.... bless.

Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby vibes out to you girls


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your bfn kitkat and here's me having a whinge   

Thanks bronnie...tbh I've felt negative all through this cycle...don't know what's wrong with me
Probably is the cyclogest doing it to me...can't wait till Thursday now just to know the answer that way I can plan ahead...


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

I did a test this morning its only one day early and got a bfn :-( has anyone else had a positive after testing just a little early and getting negatives ??  Im clutching at strawes now I have no af yet tho.  

Feel like this is the end for us.  Before ivf I clung to the idea that one day it would happen but following the tests I know it will never happen naturally and we have only a very small chance with ivf, they wanted us to use donor sperm this time but we did manage to get 3 fertilised eggs which seems like a miracle one of those stopped developing tho so no frosties and no point carrying on with ivf and no hope.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww Bobby dog don't be too disheartened x 
With my last cycle I tested nearly everyday and all were negative until I tested on my OTD and it was positive x
There has to be enough hcg in the urine to be able to get a positive and maybe there isn't enough yet. X


To get 3 Fertilized eggs is brilliant! In my first cycle as u can see I only had 1 and it worked for me x it only takes that one! Xx wait till tommorow and do it with ur first ever wee in the morning xx sending u lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Kitkat496 (Jun 14, 2013)

bobby - I can attest that a BFN does not mean BFN. I ended up having a positive beta on the same day I had gotten a BFN at home which was my otd. 

Unfortunately I am not sure that's good  news. I re-tested today and the beta is still only 90 (did not double and obviously very low). My clinic wants me to continue taking the drugs and re-test again. I just want this to be over!!!


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

Im sorry to hear that I hope your bfp stays that way.  

I will be glad really just to know one way or the other for sure I dont know how you lafies keep going through this I feel warn out from the 2ww.

my clinic hasn't mentioned a blood test.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I too feel the same Bobby xx I feel very negative...and very low in mood today..been crying to my hubby  

It is so hard and the hardest thing for me will be going back to work and explaining to everyone 

I've only got 3 days to go but I can feel my AF is coming I think x


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

I even feel bad crying in front of hubby coz I feel he thinks im blaming him or like its his fault. I know its not.

I have had mild cramps through out this 2ww and just hoped it was a sign of implantation.  But when I got a couple of spots I felt it was more hormonal and af.

Ive not started yet but feel sure once the pessaries are stopped it will arrive.

I didnt take time off work maybe thats where I went wrong.  My manager asked me if I was ok this morning and I just burst into tears.  She tjinks im hormonal


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Sending love and hugs to you all. It is such a hard process and I know how you are feeling, I've been there myself many times with bfn and being told my eggs are no good and I need donor eggs. Be kind to yourselves ladies. I have my fingers crossed for you all.

Praying for you all xxxx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry ladies that is heartbreaking and so devastating for you.... you have my deepest sympathy.

Infertility is such a hard road to travel, there are many doors that can still be opened for you.... it's not hopeless!  We went straight for donor eggs due to my age (42) and honestly these embryos feel as much mine as they ever could.  Also there is a lot of research out saying that DE babies do look like the mum as well as our bodies control what genes are dominant or recessive, they used the eggs and sperm from 2 miniature horses, but the embryo was carried by a large horse and the foal was large! It's called epigenetics I think.


----------



## kaninchen32 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello ladies, another with crap news - full on period today - 7dp5dt, just like in both my other cycles, never make it anywhere near otd. Had a masive cry at work :-(

Wishing everyone best of luck!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww Kaninchen    So sorry xxx big hugs xxx


----------



## bobbythedog (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm sorry we are all having bad news today 😢 what a horrible  long day it's been.

Bonnie 74 is there any chance donor sperm can be influenced as that would be probably our best chance,  I didn't want that because I want my husbands baby. 😢


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

bobby...... the embryo is infuenced by the woman who carries the baby only sorry.

How old are you?  How were your eggs?  Did you use PICSI with your husband?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning ladies how u all doing?

I had a really bad night last night...had a really bad stomach ache (but was above my belly button not below)
Woke up feeling sweaty and now I feel cold lol! So sat here with a blanket on me
Still no period but I think it may be on its way..unless it's the cyclogest messing me about
I only have 2 days to go until OTD... Xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

So sorry to hear your news Kaninchen, make sure you take plenty of time out and get lots of rest xx


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

oh my lovelies, I'm so sad at the bad news. I feel for you all xxx

With regards to donor eggs and the woman having influence over the genes that is very interesting. This is my third attempt with donor eggs. I must admit after two failed ivf attempts with my own eggs when the consultant told me my eggs are so bad that there is no point trying again with them I was devastated. I grieved for some time before looking into donor eggs. A doctor did say this to me, and I've never forgotten it 'the donor egg is one cell, you are growing the embryo not the donor'. It helped me come to terms with it all.

The embryos inside me feel like my own. I just hope they stick this time.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi can I join? I'm 1dp5dt x2. This is cycle 2 for us and is icsi as we had zero fertilisation the first time. 

I'm really nervous. Otd is 23rd which is anniversary of my mum's death. The blasts we had put back were the only ones that survived and weren't the best (3bb and 2bb) so I'm not feeling that positive about it.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya moo moo and welcome to the thread xx

Don't give up hope yet x my blastocyst was a 3BB first time round and I now have my little 3 year old Michael running round  xx

Good luck in your 2WW x


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Morning all.

Bit of a selfish post this morning as I'm feeling really low and sorry for myself. I really feel like this IVF cycle has failed. 

I'm now 7DP5DT. I've had sore boobs for a few days, been feeling slight nausea, had trouble breathing, been really thirsty and went from being very constipated to having an upset tummy (TMI, sorry). I've also had the strangest dreams and my temperature has been boiling for the last couple of days. 

All of those things I've had on a couple of occasions before AF decided to make an appearance. I even had a couple of mild cramps last night. These have gone for now though. 

Our OTD is on Saturday but I don't even want to look. This was the only cycle we could get and didn't get any to freeze. I don't think we can afford to fund a cycle ourselves and I'm 36 now so trying to get pregnant is just going to get harder for us.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww ab19 I feel the exact same as you...
I'm also 7dp5dt and feel really negative and really low in mood
I had a horrible pain in my stomach last night although it was my upper not lower...clinging on to every little bit of hope I can get...the best thing I suppose is I haven't had any spotting or any sign on a period yet although I could probably feel it coming
I too felt hot last night although been feeling cold in the day xx

Don't give up yet xx me and u and everybody all in this together xx 
Fingers crossed we get a BFP xx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Aww MrsMurphy... it's nice and not at the same time to know you're having the same thing. 

Driving myself crazy!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep...I've decided not to get my hopes up tbh...i don't want to be disappointed...so just trying to stay calm as much as I can xx

It's horrible this 2ww...don't think I could do it again x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Can I please squeeze in. 

I am currently 2dp 5dt with two embies on board, test on 28th.

Watching tv today, eat lots of pineapple with core, brazil nuts. Back to work tomorrow.

Good luck with BFP's x


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

It's mental how different otd are! You're a day ahead of me but your test date is 4 days later!


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nightmare isn't it. I've turned into an emotional mess today.  This morning I started really annoyed by everything and by the time I got to work and sat at my desk I had to really stop myself from burstting into tears!


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Afternoon Ladies 
Well I think I'm out  8dp5dt and just noticed light pink spotting when I wiped guess AF is on the way I'm gutted stuck at work and just want to crawl in a hole and never come out xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that liianne x   
November has been a really horrible month for BFNs! Seeing more BFNs than BFPs x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Liianne, light pink spotting can be an implantation. Do not give up. Fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Liianne don't give up hope just yet my love, fingers crossed for you.

I have gone from feeling okay this morning to an emotional depressed sobbing mess. I'm wondering if it's the pregnyl? Is anyone else on it? On the days I have to have it my heads goes into a mess.

Going to hide under the he duvet for half and hour, have a good cry then try to soldier on.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Liianne.... don't give up!  Lots of women get spotting and bleeding throughout their pregnancy!

Honeyboo..... your test date is the same as mine 28th (day 14).  Doc did say I can test day 10 onwards though.

To everyone else..... I'm so sorry you're feeling down.  I'm trying to be positive but also fearing the worst.
We travelled all the way from New Zealand so was horrendously expensive when you factor in fligts, etc but we were lucky that we have frosties to come back for if this time doesn't work.

I'm only 1dp5dt and already symptom spotting which is probably ridiculous.  I have had some stomach cramping which I didn't have before transfer but could also be in my head.

Best of luck ladies!!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anybody feel hot before the positive? 
I feel like I'm on fire today...so horrible x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good evening ladies,

Just had my post transfer acupuncture session, soo relaxing. I was lying on electric blanket and I mentioned to my acupuncturist that I'd like to buy one too 

And she said, when you are pregnant, you are get literally hot. mrsmurphy, maybe its a good sign 

Baby dust x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope so honey boo although I feel negative
I've had to jump in the shower as I have felt so hot! X


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I was like that yesterday MrsMurpy. I've been quite hot for the last couple of days but yesterday was the worst day. I was so uncomfy.


----------



## ~Bona-Dea~ (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you all! Had my 5day embie transferred this afternoon so the madness of the 2ww begins. This is now my third round and im not expecting it to be any easier! My last cycles I tested early and tortured myself so this time I'm holding out til otd....eeekkkk!
Will read back to catch up with you all, baby dust all around    Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Think it's the end of the road for me too
Just got the most horrific pain in my hip and back...took my breath away... Probably be AF tommorow 
But I will keep u posted x thanks for being my friends over the last week or so xx and sending lots of love to you all and well wishes xx    

I doubt it's anything to do with implantation x because it was radiating up my back  xx


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Mrsmurphy hang on in there.....you never know. When is your otd? Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Tommorow (17th) woke up and still no period...I dunno what's going on
One minute my tits are hurting next they ain't   
One minute I feel cold next hot...might be a cold I got just woke up with achey chest x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Bronnie, congratulations! My doc said the same, I will do first response next Wednesday. Back to work today so I am trying not to think of it too much.
Have no symptoms so far, but my tummy rumbles a lot. 

mrsmurphy, wish you well on your otd tomorrow  

Bona Dea, mine too, hopefully third time lucky 

How's everybody today 
baby dust to all x


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm only 2dp5dt and seem to already have symptoms..... is that way too soon?  Probably just the meds right?  Don't  want to get my hopes up...... have had stomach cramps today and last night and sore boobs this morning..... also I went to lunch today and felt starving but when food was in front of me it was a real struggle to get it down...... not nauseous just didn't want to eat it even though I was hungry!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you honey boo xx

Bronnie I remember from my last cycle I got a little pain in my right side after my transfer and for a few days after...I went off my food so it could be a good sign


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm 2dp5dt too and feeling a bit queasey and pain in right side. Sure it's my imagination!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

So I've just done a test...wish I never now it was a bfn...but baring in mind it is 4.50pm and it was a crappy £1.00 test lol  
What are the commercial pregnancy tests people go on about...are these them? (£1.00) ones x


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

mrsmurphy, it's not over yet! Try First Response Early Result in the morning, it has 6.3 miu/ml sensitivity. It's a bit pricey, but will tell you for sure. Good luck


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I brought clear blue ones  that's what I used before..this one says tells u 6 days before lol
I knew I shouldn't have tested 🙈🙈 lol x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got a bfn on a one-step IC this afternoon.  I'm 4dp5dt so I know it's early but can't help thinking it's not a good sign.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Evening ladies,

For those of you who work, I'm just wondering whether you went back to work during this 2ww or whether you've had annual leave or gone sick? I'm an NHS podiatrist which can be physical work lifting legs, pushing wheelchairs etc. I've decided at each cycle to go back to work, this is our third cycle. But I'm really trying not to do the heavy stuff. Feel guilty taking time off for this as I had 5months off last year following spinal surgery, but also I wouldn't want colleagues to know about my IVF journey.

Bona-Dea - congratulations on being PUPO!

MrsMurphy - how are you doing now? How are you testing tomorrow? Is it a HPT or blood test?

Hope everyone else is surviving!

AFM - still surviving and attempting not to symptom spot! I went back to work on Monday which always works as a good distraction from pain levels and the 2ww... our OTD is 24th, but natural AF should be 17th. Why do these two weeks always feel so long?!! I have a fused spine and pelvis, and it makes my belly stick out. I frequently have patients ask me when my baby is due, and usually reply "unfortunately, I'm not pregnant" but I hated to give that response when I was asked yesterday! It just didn't feel right or fair that once again people think it's appropriate to ask!! Nice evening tonight to chill me out in front of the fire, with hubby and a film.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello rie x I'm doing a pregnancy test (clear blue one) although I doubt it's a BFP I've felt different this cycle to what I did when I was pregnant with my son...but tbh with u I'm cool with it now...what will be will be...AF hasn't arrived yet and I haven't any symptoms apart from feeling hot..sore boobs have gone too

But as I said what will be will be...at least I can enjoy Christmas in some sense with my boy...Ive had a little cry last night but I've had a dose of man up today...and decided not to get disappointed... I got my little boy what more can I ask for  x
I will be over the moon if I get a BFP...but I'm highly doubting it xx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello, please could I join?  

We had a 5 day blast transferred yesterday. This is our 4th cycle so hoping this is our time   

Best of luck and baby dust to everyone in their two week waits xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Little Rie 

I went back to work the next day after my ET and now I am wishing i took the two weeks off. I guess we have to do what we feel is right but now I think its not worked I am blaming it on all the stress of work. Need something to blame it on I guess xx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Really disappointed to read that MrsMurphy, as I think i have a lot of the symptoms you've been describing during the 2ww. 

I wonder why some clinics do HTP and others do a blood test? Well I can guess that it's finance related. Our OTD is via a blood test first thing and they call with the result later. 

Welcome Katy, congratulations on being PUPO. Fingers crossed for your fourth cycle. 

Liianne - exactly, it's hard to know what's the right choice. I really enjoy my job, my patients and colleagues are (mostly!) brilliant, and I'm too busy to be second guessing every single twinge, heat change and fart as a "am I, aren't I" situation.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry if I've disappointed u rie xx it could very well be a positive...I felt like this with my first cycle...very negative and I was shocked with my BFP x

All will be revealed in the morning I suppose x just not holding out much hope and not wanting to get myself disappointed  xx

And yes it's extra money for a blood test at my clinic xx probably because it is more costly x I remember my blood test before Icsi were £381 that's the ones where they test u for hep b and core antibodies and rubella and stuff x


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

I went back to work after my transfer. In fact, went went to music gig the same evening I had my transfer. Everyone that we asked at our clinic said it was fine and would actually be good for me. If anyone had had any doubt the my OH would have made us stay home. 

Hello to those of you that have had your transfers recently. Knowing your PUPO is kind of exciting.

My period pains are back again. Also have had leg cramp the last couple of nights. Nothing major but it's definitely there. I never get muscle cramp, outside of AF that is.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning girls just an update
Did a clear blue test this morning and it was negative...but I'm okay with it 
What will be will be  still got a few more days off work so going to spend them with my son and my hubby xx
feeling strong


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning Ladies 

Tested this morning at it's a no from me! Feeling ok about it all surprisingly (reckon the bleeding from 8dp  gave it away!) 

Wishing you all the best and really hope to see some BFP's on here soon 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies I'm also in the 2ww (7dp5dt today) and have been dipping in and out of here. I just wanted to make a comment about HPTs - Clearblue needs a much higher concentration of HCG to show as positive and as many of us are testing at an extremely early stage, I would suggest it's not good to use this brand. First Response Early Response (FRER) - the pink packet - are widely considered the most sensitive test and will detect much lower HCG levels. Hope this helps x


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for that AB


So sorry to hear that MrsMurphy and Liianne xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Ilovewesties I'm 9dt5dt and was told I could get today and used clear blue x I used these last time  and I got a + but today I used them and got a - although I haven't had any bleeding x I'm going to ring the clinic today but I doubt it will change x  but good luck to u xx

Thanks little rie xx but I'm okay  really I am  xx


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

I so sorry to read about the bfn mrsmurphy and liianne. Ivf is such an emotional journey. Sending love to you both xxx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Hugs to liianne and mrs Murphy.  

I've never been a fan of can. It afree at 9dp they should be ok. I like Superdrug's.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm on my 6th cycle and have been TTC for over five years so believe me I've done my research on HPTs! The FRERs can detect the lowest HCG levels. I think Clear Blue is 50HCG which is pretty low but when testing this early, as all of us are, it's better to have a more sensitive test x


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks girls 

Fingers crossed for your BFP's soon 

Take care xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I did look in the chemist but they didn't have the first response tests xx only clear blue or the cheap 99p tests x
This one said test 6 days before period due so I thought it was the same x
Can u use the first response any time of day? As I might buy one from boots and do that just to double check x


----------



## SJS75 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news MrsMurphy - is 9 days not still early?
I am 11 days now and my clinic's OTD is Sat...!

Liianne - so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of love xx

S.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure sjs...that's what's written on the form...17th November OTD...my egg collection was 3rd November so I'm officially 14 days today ET was 8th November which was 9 days ago...


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Otd vary massively! My clinic does 14 do ec like yours mrs Murphy but some seem
Loads liner!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I've been reading my past posts from my last cycle and it says that I tested 10 days past 5DT and today is only 9 so I don't know..I doubt 24 hours will make much of a difference tbh x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

You can buy first response early results from Boots x I think they are currently on BOGOF XX

I got a faint bfp on a frer this morning! I'm 5dp5dt


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

After some horrible cramping last night the spotting has started today. Massivly disappointed. This is our only cycle and we didn't get any to freeze on this go. 

Sorry to read about your BFNs Luanne & MrsMurphy. Sending hugs x


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mrs Murphy - so sorry to hear it's a bfn X

Jennyes2011 - congratulations on your bfp! You must be over the moon. X

AB19 - sorry to hear af might be on its way  is it possible it might be implantation? What stage are you at? X

2dp5dt and I've already decided it hasn't worked. With my previous cycles that were miscarriages I was feeling symptoms at this stage but not feeling anything.  I know it's a bit early yet. I guess after three failed cycles I can't believe it will actually happen for us


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good evening ladies,

Jennyes2011, congratulations, enjoy your bfp.

Mrsmurphy, I am sorry to hear your news. Big hugs  

AB19, don't loose hope, when is your beta date?

Katy_81, I am 3dp5dt today and also don't have any symptoms. I had bad cramps on my previous cycle (ended up having a m/c)
Implantation completes on day 4dp5dt usually, even this is too early for body to recognise a pregnancy. Don't give up, try to stay positive. When do you have your hpt?


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Katy, too early to give up hope for you lovely. 

Too late to be implantation for me, I'm 9DP5DT. 

We don't get a beta test, have to do a home test. My OTD is on Saturday. We've decided to test 1 day early and do it tomorrow morning instead as we just want to know. My OH is devastated that I've had spotting today. The spotting is just getting worse too. It's exactly the same I get get right before AF turns up, so I know we're out this time round.


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Honeyboo1 - I'm so sorry to hear of your mc.  Youre so right about it being too early, thank you. I think perhaps on my last cycle I was getting some symptoms from the HCG injection.  However as this was an FET there's obviously no trigger so I shouldn't compare. I found a web site which shows you the development of an embryo and according to that HCG doesn't start to enter the blood till about 6dp5dt.  My blood test is next Thursday (24th). Will be 9dp5dt on that day.  How about you? X

AB19 - I'm so sorry hun.  Please just cling onto that little bit of hope though. A lady I cycled with two years ago had a massive bleed around the same time and it turned out to be fine.  Stranger things do happen x


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, can I join? I'm 2pd5dt had cramps since transfer, anyone else had that?


----------



## Joanna555 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning ladies, 

I am new on this thread but know some of you from the October/ November IVF cycle buddies. I am 2dp5dt, I've been getting headaches and a weird twinge sensation on the right side of my abdomen (it seems like it's too far away from the cervix to be anything related to implantation, it's a bit higher than where the appendix is). Anyone else experience this? 

xxx


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

We got a BFN this morning.


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Good morning ladies,

AB19, I so sorry to hear about your bfn   Unfortunately ivf world is so cruel. Sending lots of hugs  

Katy_81, I will do home pregnancy test next Wednesday 9dp5dt and beta on Monday 28th. Also, my natural AF is due this weekend so fingers crossed  


ivfjean, hey, how are you? I don't have cramps this time, in fact I don't have any symptoms at all, but previous cycle my cramps didn't stop and  was put on bed rest.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have plans on weekend to keep you busy,
Chat soon x


----------



## Annie_40 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope its OK to join in with you all, I've been lurking this last week and analyzing all your posts comparing to my own situ and generally overdoing it on Dr. Google.

I'm 40, this is my first cycle and I am 5dp3dt with 2 embies onboard. Quality not great (in the 3.5 to 4 range), embryologist only gave us a 5 - 10% chance of success. I had been positive up to that point with the number and size of follicles but I promptly bust into tears just prior to my ET and since then I am pretty down. I should be more sensible though as I have a beautiful nearly 3 year old daughter (natural) so I'm really very lucky.
Anyway I'm having lots of AF/pregnancy like symptoms which I guess are down to the am and pm cyclogest ... sore boobs (mainly at night), cramps since transfer and twinges that I hope are implantation but no blood spotting, not sure if its a good or bad thing or if it means anything at all. My test day is Nov 28th, this is longest 2 weeks ever!

Wishing you all the best of luck on your own journeys, x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your bfn ab19   
AF came for me this morning too...so that confirmed it x but I'm okay x I'm strong I'm looking forward to Christmas and spending time with my little boy  x


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

AB19 & Mrsmurphy -  so sorry   Xxx

Honeyboo1 - I'm still not feeling any symptoms either. Quite the opposite. Feeling pretty good. I'm sure that's probably down to all the healthy eating and gallons of water I'm drinking. Still not feeling too hopeful but I've read a few accounts of women getting bfps with no symptoms so it's definitely a thing xx

Annie_40 and Joanna - welcome! Wishing you both the best of luck xx


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi again,
Katy_18, healthy eating indeed. Here is what I eat after ET:
Brasil nuts at least 5 per day - helps implantation
Pineapple with core 1 wedge every morning - helps implantation
Protein shakes and chicken NO CARBS - to avoid constipation!
lost of water of course
Tea - one cup of decaff in the morning, mint tea, fruit tea NO CAFFEINE NO CHAMOMILE
Also, I am at work, so trying to keep my feet up to let my blood flow better.

Have a lovely afternoon x


----------



## Annie_40 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi HoneyBoo .. you are same test day as me, 28th Nov. It seems so far away, I hope I will keep my nerve and not test b4 that date. I haven't a clue anymore when my natural AF is due so I'm worried every time I go to the loo. Good luck with your hpt!

Hi Katy, thanks for the welcome  

Anyone know why symptoms are stronger at night (even before pm cyclogest) than during the day?


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just curious when everyone takes their cyclogest/utrogestan? 

I take mine bout 7am and then around 10-11pm when I'm going to sleep. 

Also frer is on bogof in boots 😊


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Annie_40, thank you  I was on short protocol, it's 24 days today since I had my last period. I am worried sick.. fingers crossed. Hope your not in that much pain at night time, sorry I don't have an answer for this.

Ivfjean, I take utrogestan x 2  6am, so I can have an extra hour in bed and x2 at 6pm as it needs to be 12 hours apart +/- an hour. Hope this helps x


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've heard about the 12 hours apart but I try to take it a bed time so I don't have to get up, also what if I'm out at say 7pm? It's so difficult trying to figure out what to do isn't it.


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

My utrogestan are 3 times a day. I done one around 7, one somepoint. Etween 12--3 and one at 10pm. The specific timing can be flexible. It's not like stims where the timing really matters.


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

AB and mrsmurphy I am sorry to read about your bfn. Sending love and hugs to you both.

I take 6 utrogestan a day, one in morning, one at noon, one in evening and one at night all as pessaries, along with swallowing two before bed. Seems a lot compared to others....?


----------



## AB19 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ivyjean, I was told I had to do my suppositories 12 hours apart and no longer. The nurse said I could be about 10 mins later on a couple of occasions if I had to but no later and to make sure it wasn't a regular thing as they need to make sure there is enough of the hormone in your system to support the lining and if you go over that there isn't enough of it in your system.  I did mine at 7 am and 7pm. There were a couple of occasions when I was out and had to take them. I just had to excuse myself and go to the loo and do them when they needed to be done.  I didn't want to be late with any of them.


----------



## Joanna555 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am on the cyclogest pessaries twice a day and I do them at 9 am and 9 pm (give or take 5 minutes!). I purposefully chose 9 am so I can sleep in a bit at the weekends  

Hope everyone is having a good evening. xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

My clinic didn't specify times to take cyclogest or progynova. So I take one first thing when I get up and just before bed. Usually ends up being the same time. 

Off for a long weekend now (off Monday). Looking forward to some quality relaxation time 😊


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm on Cyclogest pesserie once a day, in the morning. Am I missing something?! 

AB & MrsMurphy, thinking of you both. Welcome Annie & Joanna!

Having just given myself a heart attack thinking I should have been doing it twice I day I ran upstairs to check! I'm actually on Crinone and definitely once a day!   

Talking of pesseries, I'm 7dp3dt and I have today noticed a very pale pink discolouration to the gunk which oozes out during the day. Too late for implantation bleed, natural AF was due yesterday and OTD is on 24th via blood test. Trying hard to not think negatively but scared that this cycle hasn't been successful. Really struggling with low mood yesterday and today.


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed for u little rie xx
I am fine honestly  I sort of knew when I had my ET that it was going to be this way x
Luckily for me I have my little boy from my 1st cycle 

But having said that I know how u all feel...I probably would have felt differently if I didn't have a child already x it is such a horrible and emotional roller coaster especially when u haven't got a baby xx and I really do wish all u girls the very best in your 2wws x


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Littlerie - I don't think 7dp3dt is too late for implantation bleed.. Wouldn't that be spot on? It sounds really promising. Good luck xx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank-you MrsMurphy & Katy, I just don't know and it's so hard to not analyse everything! 
This is our third cycle, and dispite having top quality envies each time we haven't (yet!) been successful. But this time we were offered, and accepted assisted hatching, and I'm obsessively analysing everything, more so than previous cycles. 

Katy - How're you doing? Do you test same day as me, 24th? 

MrsMurphy do you have any nice plans this weekend, extra special quality time with your son?


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Littlerie - yes the 24th but I have to go into the clinic for a blood test. I'm feeling ok thanks, a little bit more positive. Still no symptoms really but reassured by the many Google stories I've read of women who had natural pregnancies and didn't feel anything till 5-6 weeks.  How are you doing today?

How are the rest of you ladies holding out today? Happy weekend to all  xx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Little rie I've had hatching too becuase apparently my eggs have thick shells? This cycle we got to blast but they weren't the best quality and so I'm feeling really negative. 5dp today and just want it to be weds so it's otd and I know it's failed.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Exactly. I imagine many ladies who are pregnant doesn't even realise that they are at this stage, unless actively ttc, so either they don't have symptoms or don't know to symptom spot! I'm not feeling too well today, think I'm coming down with a cold. Feel rough. Annoying as we have things planned for this weekend! 


Moo face, yes from what I read there's certain groups of ladies who 'may' benefit from assisted hatching. Have you been pregnant before? I like the theory but there's not a lot of evidence to support it. But given it doesn't harm the embryo we figured that it's worth a go!


----------



## tish89 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys, also want join the group here, could someone explain how you work out the 2ww? id it from the day of ovulation?


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes. 3 times. One amazing 4 year old but sadly 2 MC. We have evolving male factor now though so it won't happen without treatment.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Tish, the 2ww is the two weeks between an embryo transfer and pregnancy testing date. 


Oh Mooface, 2x MC must be difficult. What's evolving male factor?


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, may I join you?


We've done home insemination with ds for the first time this month and I guess I'm now officially in the 2ww! AF is due on 1st Dec so this is me for the rest of Nov!


Sending luck & babydust to all xx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Little rie - as in his sample used to be ok but everyone since gets worse each time


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry little rie I been out shopping with the hubby and my little man

We decided to put the tree up due to the bfn to cheer me up a bit  and I love it x can't wait for Christmas to come now and take him to see Santa and I got Christmas Day off at work I think  so going to enjoy that  x

From what I remember if it's any help to you girlies from my 1st cycle I actually felt pregnant...I felt happy and less moody...I had a little cry to my hubby saying it didn't work and it did..
The only symptoms I got was sore boobs and it felt like fluttering in my tummy.i didn't get any implantation bleeding and I was shocked with the BFP first cycle...try not to analyse symptoms as it can be the cyclogest that does it...oh and I think a few days after ET I had like a poking in my right side

This time I didn't feel the same as what I did with my son...I had sore boobs but that could have been the cyclogest again...but I didn't physically and emotionally feel pregnant maybe that was due to the fact of me knowing my embryos were poor at embryo transfer x I hope it helps I'm wishing u all good luck girlies x


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh.....I'm getting period pains...twinges..... otd is Tuesday. 😢😢😢😢


----------



## Joanna555 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good evening everyone, what an emotional roller coaster the 2ww wait is! I was feeling quite low this morning as I had symptoms that I have when AF is around the corner - lower back pain, feeling exhausted etc. I feel more optimistic now, I really can't put my finger on what changed my mind but going out for a little walk and a short shopping trip helped . I also got nauseous while shopping, this is the second day I felt this way but this morning it was worse than yesterday. It passed after resting at home and eating lunch. I am 3dp5dt, I am willing time to pass so I can test! OTD is 27 Nov. 

Hope everyone is having a good evening (I'm watching Strictly as I'm typing this)!


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Lyndsey hang on in there.....you never know

Joanna it's so confusing!


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi ladies..... 2ww is awful.... I'm 6dp5dt today OTD is the 28th.

Really not sure how this is going to go..... first 3 days after transfer I had small cramps 
and yesterday I felt like I had fuller boobs but u think that's my imagination or the meds!
Apart from that, nothing

Emotionally I feel all over, grumpy then happy, then grumpy again .... feels like AF is gonna come
aaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

My wife and I have started our fourth ICSI (actually IMSI) cycle at the Lister. The EC took place last Wednesday, and the transfer is supposed to happen tomorrow. Here is a summary of our story so far:

1. May 2016: 10 eggs, of which 3 injected, One fertilised but died before reaching blastocyst stage.
2. July 2016: 16 eggs, all injected, 14 fertilised, 3 reached blastocyst stage. Transferred 2, froze 1. BFP, miscarriage at 7 week due to genetic defect (two copies of chromosome 8 were present). 
3. November 2016: 13 eggs, of which 8 injected, 7 fertilised.

Yesterday we had a call from the embryologist, saying that of the 7 embryos all were of grades 1-2, with 5-9 cells each and little or no fragmentation. It's not as good as last time, since back then we had 14 embryos of the same quality at this stage. Based on this, we are expecting to have 1 or 2 blastocysts tomorrow. If we get 2, we'll transfer both. If we get 1, then we'll transfer it together with the frozen one.


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! First post on the Forum (been lurking for weeks though. He he) 
I've found so much encouragement from reading posts as well as a wealth of information. Good to know other ladies are going through similar experiences - moods, anxiety, the lot.

I'm 7dp5dt. 3 embryos transferred and Beta is scheduled for next Friday  . Very bloated last couple of days and abdominal pain. Hurts a bit when I laugh and yawn. Only 15 follicles and over 40 so shouldn't be st risk from OHSS but still going in on tomorrow to check E2 levels. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi and wish everyone in 2ww the best of luck!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Mummywalnut - good luck! I'm 8dp5dt with 3 embryos.  I have been testing positive since 5dp5dt and the tests are getting darker   I have also got a lot of bloating so I think it's a very good sign for you.  I had 15 eggs collected too


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi ladies

Wow never heard of anyone having three embryos transferred! How exciting but I imagine scarey too incase of triplets? 

We are 9dp3dt with a measly single embryo! 😜
I'm feeling positive but too scared to do a home preg kit just in case it's a negative! OTD is 24th


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you for the encouragement Jennyes2011. So exciting that you've been testing positive consecutively. Big yay for you. How wonderful! 
Not able to test till Beta day because I have taken two 2500 pregnyl shots for luteal support with Progrsterone.  Last one was Thursday. So.... will just have to wait


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mummywalnut: I was on the pregnyl boosters last cycle - nightmare not being able to test! 

Little Rie: I had treatment in Greece where they allow 3 embryos to be transferred.  It's the first time I've done it and I am worried about multiples but our history suggests we won't have triplets - fx although of course I'll be happy it would be very scary!


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow good luck to you both, so amazing! 
Your positive results sound good Jenny's! 


Apart from the bloating how are you both feeling?


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm feeling a tiny bit queasy sometimes, and going to the toilet a lot,  but not much else.  My (.) (.) aren't as sore as they were really early on but do feel slightly bigger. Emotionally  I feel quite pre menstrual lol x


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Jenny, I'm peeing a LOT, did have sore boobs but don't anymore, did have tummy pings/twinges etc but not anymore, feel bloated and emotional. Trying not to connect those feelings with being pregnant as I'll be shattered if it's not positive. 


How're you feeling today Bronnie?


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

jenneyes..... you sound like me except I dont have any nausea.

Feel so premenstrual!!  Keep expecting AF to show up in the morning.  I'm only 5dp5dt though


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not really nausea, just a very slight queasy feeling once in a while x


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Little Rie: I'm in Nigeria and my clinic only transfers 3 for over 40s. With age  egg quality is an issue so they want to improve my chances. I am worried about multiples, especially triplets but the chances are considered to be low. 

How am I feeling? Besides bloated, feel like I have permanent trapped wind. Huge belly. Boobs/nipples not as sensitive as before but they are bigger.. Lower abdominal cramping reduced about 3dp5dt. Have to say, I don't "feel" pregnant. Just like I had too many pies!


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

6dp5dt and for some reason decided to test. Not even a squinter. Feel deflated even though I don't feel like it's worked.


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mooface...... why do you feel it hasn't worked? There are plenty of ladies I've seen on here that have felt that
way and get BFP.  Wait until day 10 at least and retest if you can..... my doc said this is the earliest


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

My otd is 9dp5dt!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mooface: what you testing with? Don't lose hope

Mummywalnut: the trapped wind thing - I feel like that too.  It's always been a pregnancy symptom for me   fx for you


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

6dp5dt and I feel crampy.   This morning it was almost bad enough for painkillers.


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all, 5dp5dt for me and not feeling anything still.  Don't think this has worked. When is hcg supposed to start entering the body to cause symptoms?


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Jennyes2011: oh I do hope you're right  

Katy_81: hcG production commences from implantation and doubles everyday till it's detectable. That can be as quickly as 5 days after implantation if using advanced HPTs or a blood test. Please don't despair. Have read many stories on this forum of women who didn't get symptoms and still got a BFP. Stay positive!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mooface: it could easily be too early! Stay positive Xx


----------



## Haystar19211 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all been hanging around for a while reading through all your posts  I'm currently 5dp 5dt and literally going crazy out my mind. I've had a few twinges tiredness and slightly more hungary but literally feel like no symptoms at all ! Spent all day crying yesterday with my oh going mad at me saying I need to be positive!!! I'm finding it crazy hard to be positive at all It's like torture this 2ww. We have our beta on Friday 25th and really hoping for a bfp. I had OHSS and this is our very first shot after FET. I know there are a lot of people out there that have been through hell more than me but seriously this has been the biggest roller coaster ever 😣


----------



## Sindulka (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi girls,

I'm new here, but I am in 2ww at the moment - had embryo transfer (top grade 4/4) 2 days after egg retrieval on the 18th November. Had still one embryo left (just slightly weaker quality than the top grade). Waiting for the call today from the clinic, if it survives by today and becomes a blastocyst, then they gonna freeze it for next time. Really hoping for that!!!  
I am so much bloated now and having cramps (especially yesterday evening) I thought my period will come any minute, but then I found out its because of progesterone that I'm using...have really bad constipation, dont remember when I went to the toilet for bigger one   any ideas what I could do? I am scared to use any pills or anything like that without knowing....


----------



## Haystar19211 (Jun 21, 2016)

I suffered from bad constipation and the clinic advised Fybogel drinks which aren't too bad just have to drink it all in one or it starts turning to crystals. She had also suggested Glycerol suppositories which are awful!! Both I just picked up off the shelf at boots xx


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Jennyes2011, how are you today. Just wanted to feed back that my clinic confirmed today that I have OHSS and scheduled a drainage tomorrow.   they say it won't affect the embryos if there's a BFP so I'm staying positive 

Sindulka, I suffered bad constipation too the first 2 days after ET. I can't recommend any medication (oral  or suppository) because I didn't use any. My main advise is to keep drinking loads and loads of water even after you get relief. Good luck.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

MummyWalnut: hope your not feeling too uncomfortable! I've had mild ohss and it's not nice xx on the positive side it's actually a really good sign of a bfp x fx for you


----------



## Sindulka (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Haystar and MummyWalnut xx i will try to drink more water first, I tried to drink loads before my ER, but then forgot somehow...I really dont like it, bassically doing by force most of the time..

I got not a very good news this morning..my 1 left embryo didn't make it through to a blast, or wasn't good enough quality to freeze it...so Im really sad  Hopefully that only one inside me will make a miracle....


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sindulka - I'm really sorry your embryo didn't make it.    You still have one cozying up inside you so don't lose hope xx

Mummy walnut - I had mild ohss on both my fresh cycles. It was so uncomfortable.  Yours must be worse if they are going to drain fluid. Just to give you some hope, a lady I knew from first cycle was hospitalised with severe ohss.  She got a bfp and the ohss didn't affect her baby who is now 1 and happy and healthy.  It's actually a good sign for a bfp if you get it after ET. Xx

Hope everyone else is ok. 

6dp5dt and I've come down with a bit of a cold on top of everything.  Also can't stop peeing. I swear I must have been to the loo about 10 times today already. Mouth is also very dry.  Blaming the pessaries. Other than that trying to stay warm and watching movies. So glad I'm not at work today xx


----------



## jjaj34 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, good luck with your journeys. I have a question about the 2ww which is probably a stupid one. Does the 2ww count from EC or ET?
Xx


----------



## Haystar19211 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi jjaj34 it's from ET the 2ww. I had OHSS just after EC and had to wait 3 months for my body to recover. We have just had FET so our 2ww couldn't have started from EC xx


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

Today we transferred one 4BB blastocyst and another one which was apparently still in the early stages, so they couldn't grade it. Tomorrow morning they should tell us whether there are any left to freeze.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

We are 11dp3dt OTD is Thursday 24th Nov via bloood test
I caved this morning and did a HPT... BFP!!! Still in shock...


This is our third cycle, the first fresh and second frozen we're BFN and the only thing we did differently this time was assisted hatching.


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh fantastic little rie, congrats! 

I'm still dithering in the tww, glong to book bloods next Monday. I keep thinking its worked and then thinking it hasn't! My boobs are not as sore as they were on my positive round last year   

I also had a pregnyl shot on Sunday so if I tested now it would be positive because of that, I'm going to buy some tests on Thursday though.


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations rie. I'm 8dp5dt and bfn. Otd tomorrow but know it's over now.


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

6 days till testing time and i keep getting af pains but nothing so far. Im keeping everything crossed and i am still hopeful 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations Rie xxx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats Rie...... that's amazing news!!  Well done you  

Mooface..... sorry to hear of your BFN..... is 8 days a bit early though?  Don't give up hope just yet.  

I'm 8dp5dt today..... having a few symptoms but don't want to get my hopes up as could be meds..... my boobs feel a little sore and heavier than usual, have tummy cramps, was nauseous this morning and had a bit of heartburn at lunch..... all sounds good but who knows?  I'm so scared to test just in case it's negative I will be devastated....


----------



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

Bfn.

5th attempt and 5th negative.  Have lost all hope now.


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Moo that's an early otd! Mine is 14 days after transfer. 

Sounds good bronnie, I've just full and a little tender boobs but that's about it, think I be a metallic taste too! I hate that it all can just be the drugs though! When do you plan to test? 

Sorry Lyndsey, when was your transfer?


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Omg Lyndsey that's awful..... really feel for you ..... are you using own eggs or donor?
Have you had your immunes tested?  I'm so sorry.... this is my first round, don't think we would even
get to 5 ..... hope there are some other options for you  

ivfjean..... metallic taste is definitely good sign! My OTD is the 28th but think I will test day 10/11 if I am brave enough..... I bought some first response tests at boots (they have buy one get one free at the moment).
When are you testing?


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've seen the tests and I'm going to get some, I think I might go after work, the wait is killing me! I was going to wait until Thursday to get them! I'm getting bloods on 28th too. 

I've heard it's a good sign but I can't help think that it could just be the meds. I keep poking my boobs every minute and now they're not as sore!


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lynsey - this is my 4th cycle and I'm pretty sure it's another failed one so I know how you must be feeling. You're not alone.   Xx

Littlerie - congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

Today we had a call from the embryologist at the Lister. Of the 3 remaining embryos, 1 had stopped developing and 2 had turned into blastocysts of grade 4CC, which he did not consider suitable for freezing, so he was going to throw them away. I told him I wanted to think about the possibility of freezing them, but he tried to talk me out of it. He said most likely it wouldn't work and we would have to pay almost 1000 pounds for the freezing and storage. I asked him about their statistics for the thawing survival rate of  such embryos, but he said he didn't have any data and couldn't tell me anything, since their policy was to not freeze them. When I asked him for some time to decide he said he could only give me 15 minutes since they were about to shut down the lab. 

I did a quick internet search, which indicated that some women had had successful pregnancies after freezing 4CC embryos, so I asked him to freeze them. Later we got a call from one of their consultants, who explained that they did have some successful outcomes after freezing and thawing 4CC embryos, before changing their policy, but it was for women who were younger than 37 (my wife is 43). 

Needless to say I am not very happy about having to make such a decision in 15 minutes, as well as the lack of information. Given that this may be our last cycle with my wife's eggs, I thought it was the right decision.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi all! Hope you don't mind if I join. I'm 5 days post iui and this is the longest 2 weeks of my life!! Am trying so hard to keep my mind off it but it's impossible!  On progesterone suppositories and been super weepy today, my poor colleagues got the brunt of it! Trying to stay positive but my test date of 3rd December still feel's like a lifetime away!! Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining u
I'm 7dp5dt and struggling big time This is my first ivf but 3rd treatment. The other two have been iui. I'm feeling v. Negative sadly and the same as I did my last 2 cycles. Also very panicy and tearful today. In work but needless to say getting little done Right now I feel ill never get there! 
Anyway enough about me 
Glad to join u 
Xx


----------



## raindancer (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello
Hope someone can please help me out!
I did gonasi trigger 5000iu on 7 Nov 
Then, 3dt along with a gonasi 2500iu injection on 12th
Another gonasi 2500iu on 14th
Today I am 14dpo and couldn't resist a naughty test (AF started this day last time) and it's a BFP! BUT, can I trust it?! Will all the hcg injections be out of my system yet?
Trying not to get too excited in case it's a false positive....


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi k jade. 

I'm 8dp5dt and feeling exactly the same, can't concentrate on work. This is my 7th round and it's obviously never going to work for me. I had de in Prague and now I hate Prague, I hate my clinic and I hate infertility! 

When are you testing?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Ivfjean
U have summed up exactly how I feel! 
I'm sorry u have had such a tough journey 

This is by far my worst 2ww.right ght now I can't believe I can EVER be pregnant. I'm sure u feel the same 
I'm keeping positive for u. I know it can be so hard to feel positive yourself as the crash can be so hard
OTD is a week today. What about u? 
Xxx


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
IVFjean, K jade, Katy_81 I know it can be hard to do so but please, pleases stay positive. You just never know. I can only imagine your frustrations after multiple repeated cycles.... but try not lose hope. 
Sending all big hugs  

Will be praying for you all, hope that doesn't offend anyone. If it does I sincerely apologise. X


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Officially over here. Stopping the progesterone tonight. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## MrsHarperJr (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Wish I had known about this site sooner!! I am new to the site as I only just found out about it through a friend. My husband and I are going through our first cycle of ICSI. We started in Jan and it wasn't plane sailing, I had OHSS after my egg retrieval which put me in the hospital for 10 days and halted our treatment. I finally felt up to picking up where we left of in October so we started a medicated frozen cycle and had the ET on Friday just gone. Now we are waiting for the test . This 2ww is the longest two weeks of my life.


----------



## ClasswSass (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Ladies. I've been lurking over the last week and finally got my confirmation to join. I'm 9dp5dt, third round with donor eggs, never was able to harvest any good eggs to try IVF with my own.  I'm in the same boat - I'm an emotional wreck this week. I was feeling positive last week, but now, the closer it gets to testing on the 28th, I'm going out of my mind.  I've had the boob growth and the constant achy belly and some sharp pains around my ovaries... but I know it could just be from the huge progestan shot I have to get in my bum every night. (Keeping yourself distracted is extra hard when you're reminded every time you move in your seat!)  I'm actually more concerned about dp (we're not married). The last time we had a bfn he was devastated - couldn't eat for a week, which ended in a breakdown. I'm so afraid this could be the end of more than just our ttc.

Sorry to unload, but I can't bring myself to talk to anyone not going through this. I've stopped talking to my family - I can't bear the look of pity and pain in their eyes.  How is everyone elses' family coping?


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Class I don't say anything to my family and k don't tell them when we have IVF. I'm on my 4th round with donor eggs. I can't stand it when it doesn't work either and I feel so guilty on my husband and he gets really depressed too  

K jade my OTD is Monday I to feel the same I think minnow deep down its never going to work.

Have any of you considered adoption? I gave up thinking I'd ever have biological children when we found out my eggs were crap and had to use a donor. I'm just starting to realise that I'm wasting time with countless rounds of UVF that clearly isn't going to work.


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi ..... I'm the same .... I'm 10dp5dt tomorrow morning and know I can test then but I'm sssoooo scared don't know if I can.  We have put all our spare money into this and we had to fly 30 hrs to get our treatment so if it doesn't work I will be totally devastated..... not sure what we will do or if we can ever afford another treatment.

My mind keeps playing tricks on me..... I just noticed that the picture in my hotel room is of a pregnant woman and thought it was a sign?  Also if we have a girl we had it narrowed down to 2 names and those were the 2 names of our flight attendants yesterday.... or maybe I'm just going nuts.  

Classwsass..... we have not told hardly anyone.... only my parents and my best friend and OH best friend.
I know what you mean about the pitiful looks though, it's awful


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ivfjean - my partner and I are planning to adopt if IVF doesn't work. We discussed it at length and decided that we both really want a family whether it's biological or not. We have dismissed going down the donor sperm route. My partner is fine with it but I don't know if I'd feel comfortable knowing the child was mine but not DPs.  I know it wouldn't be plain sailing but after 4 cycles and potentially another 4 cycles I think we'd be strong enough to face anything. 

I would recommend having a look at the adoption section of this forum. It's filled with amazing stories of couples who have gone through the adoption journey.  I had a look and feel so much more positive about the idea of adopting. We are even thinking if IVF works we might still adopt. Xx

AFM 8dp5dt - OTD tomorrow. I know I'm not not pregnant as have all the signs of AF coming. After 4 cycles and two mcs I'm starting to understand my body and when AF is coming. Ofc I'll be eating my words if by chance a miracle happens.  

Hello to the new ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck on your 2wws xxx


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Katy, we have used donor eggs 4 times and I feel ok about that but if it was the other way and we had to use donor sperm I don't think I could do that? Weird! 

I'll never be happy until I have children in my life so it may come to adopt in for us, I travel to Prague from treatment and I've ended up hating Prague now!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies I've just started my second cycle but after reading your stories had to say something I know a lady on here who got her little girl after 8 cycles so I'm  for you all


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

ivfjean - I'm just reading your signature. You've been through so much. Sending massive hugs.     There is still hope though, and if per chance the IVF doesn't work there are other options. We will be mummy's one way or another. It's just going to take a bit longer than some. Xx

Trina123 - thats amazing to hear.  She must be over the moon. There is still hope after multiple cycles xx

Bronnie - the signs look promising!  wishing you the best of luck for your test. Xx


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Hi ladies, I wonder if anyone can help me. I'm 5dp5dt and my otd isn't till 3rd Dec. The 2ww is killing me, so much worse than last time. I was just wondering when all you ladies test and what day do you think you'd get an accurate result? I just don't think I can hold out till the 3rd but I don't want to test too early incase I get the wrong result. The worst part of ivf for me is the waiting and not knowing 😞Xx


----------



## ClasswSass (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks, Ladies - I didn't realize there was an adoption area on this site as well. I will definitely visit. We're both open to the idea of adoption, but because I'm over 42, from the things we've read, we're also afraid we won't be able to get a baby or even a toddler. (Many countries seem to want no more than 40 years age difference between parent and adoptive child.)  I admit - I don't even have any younger siblings, so the idea of jumping straight into parenthood with an older child who knows they've been given up, or possibly had a terrible beginning, is very scary. I would want to do right by him/her.

I'm also going to Prague for my treatments. I've been happy with the clinic, but I understand how the heartbreak can mar even one of the most beautiful cities. This last time, I didn't even try to go into the Old Town.  Its sad how this stress can change our normal outlook.

Thank you for your thoughts. I've grateful to have found this board. Good luck to us all!


----------



## ClasswSass (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh, and Tink - did you take a shot of Hcg (maybe "decapeptyl") after the procedure?  That is the same hormone that the home pregnancy tests look for, so it is not a good idea to start testing early due to the risk of a false positive. (Tho I admit, I've done it at day 10.) The wait is horrible, but the more you can focus on hobbies or being social or keeping yourself distracted, the better.  (all my socks are mended, my can cupboard is now alphabetized, and my linen closet is perfectly folded top to bottom.    But hey, for a little while I wasn't thinking about it...)


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Classwsass- thank you for your reply. I can't remember the name of the trigger shot I had, think it begins with o. I'm thinking I might wait till day 10, that's still 4 days before my clinic say to test though 😬 I saw on your first post you said your having the injectable progesterone, I am too but mine isn't intramuscular, it's just the ones in the belly. Your very brave having those, I can't imagine how unpleasant it is. We are willing to do anything to get our happy endings though I guess. Are you going to hold out till the 28th to test?


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi ladies, 
Genuinely sorry to read about the BFNs, this assisted journey sucks! Try to hang on in there, be kind to yourselves, and enjoy Christmas bubbles! 


We've today heard from our clinic, and we are a BFP. This was our third attempt, and only thing they did differently was assisted hatching, so maybe that had something to do with it. During this 2ww I had a few symptoms which are usual AF symptoms so that really messed with my head! I did a HPA at 11dp3dt which showed a BFP and I tested again at 12dp, with Beta blood test test on day 13. My only current symptom are night sweats! But I've had them pretty much since ET...


This just doesn't feel real, and it probably won't until the 7w early pregnancy scan on 14th Dec.


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ladies. It's a BFN for us as expected. Feel ok about it. The nurse says we don't need a review and can go straight into our next FET.  We have 3 frozen embryos still so hoping one of them sticks. 

For now we have wine, pizza and a cozy night in front of the telly.  

Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Little Rie..... congrats on your BFP that's amazing news!  Look after yourself and enjoy being pregnant  

To all the ladies with BFN.... I'm so sorry  

Unfortunately there seem to be too many negatives outweighing the positives this month  

Best of luck with your journey and future treatments


----------



## ClasswSass (Nov 18, 2016)

Great news, Little Rie! Best wishes in the next part of the journey!  

Katy, so sorry to see yours was a bfn.  Take care and enjoy your pizza.


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

This wait is killing me! Ive only got 3 days to go but got a feeling its not going to work.
Im off work at the moment which isnt helping:-(
How is everyone else?


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for all the ladies with bfn's, this really is a tough journey. Wishing you all the best in your next moves xx

Congrats little rie, I can't imagine how it feels to get a bfp, I bet your over the moon. I think I'd be the same as you, it just wouldn't feel real until the first scan. Wishing you all the best xx

I've been having on and off crampy feelings today, it does feel like af maybe on the way, I'm 5dp5dt and last cycle af arrived at 7dp5dt. I'm on extra progesterone injections this time to stop it but who knows hey. This is such a tough wait. 

Hoping everyone is well this evening and staying sane 😬 Xx


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good morning everyone...... 

Tink27..... best of luck with your 2ww.... sending lots of sticky vibes!!  

So i tested this morning 11dp5dt and got a BFP!! Nice dark line on a FRER.  Booked in for my blood test on the 28th which is when we get home from holiday and my OTD...... 

My thoughts are with all of you that were not so lucky..... we feel extremely fortunate to succeed with our first try at IVF and praying that this little baby sticks


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Oh wow congrats bronnie, it's news like this that spurs me on! Wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank-you ladies

Congrats to you too Bronnie 😁

Thinking of you Tink, Lou, fx

So sorry to read about your BFN Katy, hoped the pizza & wine helped a tiny bit yesterday
Thinking of you Katy, hope you're ok.


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies. Feeling ok today. I'm keeping my mind off things by doing some Christmas shopping online. 

Strange I'm more frustrated than upset this time round. We've had four rounds so far. 2 fresh and two frozen. The first two were chemicals and second two bfns. We are male factor and used frozen sperm with first cycle and fresh sperm with second cycle. There's supposedly nothing wrong with me but I have my doubts sometimes.  We always get great embryos and had 4 to freeze this time.  They just don't seem to want to implant or stay implanted.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Katy, we were like that but if you try again reasearch and ask about assisted hatching


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks littlerie. Our frosties were all hatching at time of freezing. Not sure if that means they would still struggle to hatch all the way? Will take a look though thanks. X


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My OHSS got quite bad so I haven't been as active and supportive here for a few days. Nevertheless you were all in my thoughts and prayers. 

My blood test was yesterday and I'm pleased to announce a BFP! A silver lining after the week I've had. I give all thanks to God   and my brilliant RE. Scans next week to confirm presence of a sac or more. Praying for the best. Something new to be anxious about eh?


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats Mummywalnut...... that's amazing news!!  Yes, I agree, so pleased with our BFP now we have to wait for our scan.  We put in two so hoping we don't get twins although DH has said that'll be our whole family done in one go as we really wanted two, but preferably not at once ...... I'm just so happy to be pregnant I don't care either way as long as it sticks

Best wishes to all the ladies still waiting to test..... my thoughts are with you


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations Mummywalnut xx- I knew it   
I got my 2 blood test results -  11dp5dt =687, 13dp5dt = 1437,  so looking good  worrying now about multiples as we transferred 3 but more worried about making it through the next few weeks and everything OK at scan. 

Good luck to all waiting xx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I wonder if no bleeding before otd tomorrow is a good sign or not? 13dp5dt.  Feeling very emotional for tomorrow -dreading it!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry for popping in but just wanted to say good luck testing knitty! Have been thinking of you but no idea you were that close to testing!


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Knittygritty you've done so well to hold out testing. I'm not so strong, tested this morning 8dp5dt and got a BFN. I know it's early but from what I've read most people get a faint positive by then, and I'm using frer so the most sensitive test you can get. I'm abit ****** off really, just keep thinking when is it going to be our turn. In 20 months we've had 3 natural pregnancies all turning out to be ectopic and now 2 failed ivfs. What a roller coaster. We are very lucky to have some Frosties so hopefully the new year will bring us some luck with those xx


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you  Jennyes2011 and yes you were right! Congrats on your BFP and increasing hcG. So thrilled for you. I wish I could test daily at home but can't get my hands on a kit in Nigeria. Just as well, it would become a daily obsession  . Congrats and thanks to you too Bronnie74. I guess we're all now concerned about multiples. I also transferred 3 embryos but from all I've read the likelihood multiples is low.... we'll all know for sure in a week 

Best of luck with your test KnittyGritty. Do stay positive and try not to get anxious; tough as that may be. 

Wish everyone testing this week the best of luck!


----------



## Sindulka (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello girls, 

today Im 10dp2dt and I think I got my first BFP!!! though the line is not dark,  but you can clearly see it !!! I wish I knew how to put the pic here for your judgement, but my close friends see it as a positive for sure. Also I did my pee quite late at 12pm, before I went to wc 2-3 times, so it might be the reason the line is not very dark yet, but I will try tomorrow morning  I am so excited now, still cant believe it....its already 3 years since I've been planing, and never ever i saw event a faint line!! and this one I can see even from far!


----------



## Flo2008 (Feb 15, 2016)

I test on Tuesday and can't wait to get it over with but also dreading it.


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Tink I have been tempted to test early especially today but my DH has also made sure I dont.  Trying to keep busy but failing. My gut feeling is a bfn but I guess I will find out tomorrow. We've been trying to concieve for nearly five years and often wonder if it will be our turn. Hopefully it is still slightly early for you.


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Got everything crossed for you knitty, the 2ww is just horrible isn't it! Nothing I do takes my mind off it, it's just impossible! We are still praying for a miracle but are prepared for the worst. Ivf kinda takes over your life doesn't it, so we've decided if it's defo a negative then we are going to have a little break to New York, it means dipping into the ivf savings but I think it's very much needed xx


----------



## sarahndave21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats Sindulka whens your Otd its certainly looking good  xx


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Im testing this morning and ive been up most of the night!
No af or bleeding so im hopeful. Wish me luck and good luck all of you out there.
Louise.


----------



## Delaroche (Jul 31, 2016)

Didn't want to read and run... good luck and positive vibes    !


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes me. I got a bfp this morning.   Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations Knitty & Tink I noticed your OTD isn't til Sat so fingers crossed x


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hope the result is positive.


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Unfortunately its negative :-(


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh no, so sorry


----------



## Lou_1983 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks. Only been 2 rounds but its gutting. X


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Help!!  I got a positive 3 days ago and it was 2 really strong lines.... I just tested again this morning with a Frer and there are still 2 lines but one is dark and the other quite light...... I'm scared I've had an early miscarriage!
On the Frer it says first line is preg, 2nd line is control but it's the control line that's really light (right).  Have I done it wrong or it doesn't matter what order lines are??


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Have you googled 'the hook effect'?  It means that hcg is so high it makes the control line lighter. Mine is darker than the control so hopefully that is good.


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

KnittyGritty..... omg thanks!  I was just having a baby meltdown!  I had quite bad cramping yesterday and was so worried but looks like this baby is hanging on  
Congrats on your positive test!!  Amazing news


----------



## HoneyBoo1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Bronnie, hi. Did you have hcg done yet? I don't want to get you worried, in my 2nd cycle my line was getting lighter and lighter and ended up a chemical pg. 
I do hope it's just a rubbish test and all goes well for you x
Baby dust 
Honey x


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bronnie -  that's what the tests do when the hcg gets nice and high   nothing in  worry about,  in fact the opposite


----------



## ClasswSass (Nov 18, 2016)

Well, we finally tested... and got a BFP.      I'm happy, but terrified.  We lost one almost exactly a year ago. No idea what went wrong.  I know I need to be happy for each hurdle we clear - and I really am   - but its such a long road.  Baby-making is crazy-making!  

Thanks, everyone, and congrats to the other BFPs!  I know we'll all win in the end. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Congratulations ClasswSass!!! Fx it all goes smoothly 😊


----------

